# Boiling The Roots Before Chopping The Buds?



## Cannibustible (Feb 14, 2009)

Just wondering, i've heard that dipping the roots of the plants in boiling water before cutting the buds of to hang is better for some reason. Any one heard of this before?


----------



## Boneman (Feb 14, 2009)

Never heard of that one. I really cant even think of a benefit of doing that.


----------



## holdthatshitin (Feb 14, 2009)

first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


----------



## yobdub (Feb 14, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


................NO


----------



## Boneman (Feb 14, 2009)

yobdub said:


> ................NO


LOL....You have such a way with words. I was going to say HELL NO


----------



## homebrew420 (Feb 14, 2009)

wow. . . . I really don't know what to say. Just listen to what Yobdub said.


----------



## Crispy420withall (Feb 14, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


 


no man its the cureing that actavaties the thc prosscess .................... so if the thc is in the roots why dont you smoke that .....


----------



## splitscreen (Feb 14, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


 
thc in the roots lol, i thought thc coverd the buds and sweet leaf to protect it from sun rays, and as a protection method against preditors. now what whould it be doing on the roots? lol


----------



## Woomeister (Feb 14, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


You should take note of your profile name!!! This has to be in my top ten all time ridiculous, unfounded, facts from fools chart.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 14, 2009)

I would have to agree. 

UNSUBSCRIBED!!! bu buy


----------



## holdthatshitin (Feb 14, 2009)

where does thc come from ?????????????????


----------



## holdthatshitin (Feb 14, 2009)

just saying if you want good dope leave the roots on till done


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 14, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahaha thanx for a good laugh!


----------



## kiddcuruption (Feb 14, 2009)

what? do you even know what ur talking about? the shit you want is in the trichs brother! were did you learn it is in the roots?


----------



## kiddcuruption (Feb 14, 2009)

this cant be serious! i hope it isnt


----------



## eza82 (Feb 14, 2009)

Join Date: Jan 2009
Posts: 26 
- Id find someone who know what they are talking about.............​


----------



## splitscreen (Feb 14, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> where does thc come from ?????????????????


 
lol i dont know man, but ive never seen thc coverd roots lol, we'd all be smoking um otherwise lol the bud and the calyx is my guess becasue its the plants defense system. the thc is already covering the bud once ready to havest.

it goes with holditin i geuss, like keep um on, sqeezing every last drop out of it


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 14, 2009)

THC only exsists in the trichomes. Google trichomes and read dude... Boiling the roots will do nothing, and you can hang it upside down all you want roots and all but no THC is there to flow down anywhere. You hang them to dry, not for thc to flow down.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> THC only exsists in the trichomes. Google trichomes and read dude... Boiling the roots will do nothing, and you can hang it upside down all you want roots and all but no THC is there to flow down anywhere. You hang them to dry, not for thc to flow down.


oh oregon....your soooo silly. everyone knows that the thc is in my pee. and the crystals are for catching all the thc as it falls from heaven. didnt you know that hanging the plant is what actives the super thc sprayers in the roots to inject the plant. i thought all this was covered at the weed barons college


----------



## holdthatshitin (Feb 15, 2009)

you dumb fucks where do you possiably think (crystals)(TRICHOMES)come from.haha i guess they just appear out of nowhere like majic. or just maybe thc travels up from the roots and forms crystals on the bud. not saying you cant cure any other way just saying if you want your bud at its fullest potential and highness. leave the roots on so the shit can drain out of the roots too


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> you dumb fucks where do you possiably think (crystals) come from.haha i guess they just appear out of nowhere like majic. or just maybe thc travels up from the roots and forms crystals on the bud. not saying you cant cure any other way just saying if you want your bud at its follest potential and highness. leave the roots on so the shit can drain out of the roots too


 ok, fine...look man that is just not how it works, i'm sorry. there is a biochemical process that happens inside the living plant at a certain time(just like at a certain time you will grow pubes) to induce the formation of all those sparkly trics......not "it goes down into the buds from the roots, man" but i think myself and maaaaaybe 1 or 2 others will stick to being stupid and living in your shadow, praying that one day our plants will be at their FOLLEST potential.

thank you and


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

i take it all back holdin....you are obviously a weed baron and should join my thread weed baron anonymous, only there will you get the guidance and support you need to lay down your burdens and walk with free men.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

can somebody please tell me how to get this plant to its follest potential?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 15, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> you dumb fucks where do you possiably think (crystals)(TRICHOMES)come from.haha i guess they just appear out of nowhere like majic. or just maybe thc travels up from the roots and forms crystals on the bud. not saying you cant cure any other way just saying if you want your bud at its fullest potential and highness. leave the roots on so the shit can drain out of the roots too



junior, stop with the name calling. thanks.  



THC comes from my butt, ........................ View attachment 326340


----------



## OregonMeds (Feb 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> can somebody please tell me how to get this plant to its follest potential?


Yes...

Take your plants outside each night and dance with each of them while naked for 30 minutes each to get them excersize and moon power.

Dance like a hippy on crack. They like it wild.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

i bet we arent too far away from getting jr mad enough to have this thread closed by the bossman. that is a pretty neat pic of the trics fdd, thanks gonna save that one. i guess he get points for being passionate, just a lil misinformed i think.


----------



## stumps (Feb 15, 2009)

lol most of you are funny. I had the same? about boiling and never asked due to some of the reasons stated. In my youth many years ago a guy showed me the boiling thing and you could see red move up the stock and out to the buds. I tried it with a grow a few year ago and saw nothing happen other than the plant wilted. Had wilted pot plant salad for dinner that night. it's much better dried and smoked


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 15, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> just saying if you want good dope leave the roots on till done


 
I have read numerous articles about how to dry your harvest and I have never read one that said to leave the plants whole and leave the roots on. Everything I have read said cut the branches off and trim the leaves off and then hang the branches. You also want to keep the humidity level between 45% and 55% because lower than 45% the buds will dry to fast and over 55% you risk mold. You do not want high temperatures because THC will break down when you hit and top 80 degrees and if you can stay in the range of 65 degrees to 75 degrees it will be best. Colder than 65 degrees like higher humidity will lengthen the drying time and you risk mold and warmer than 75 degrees the buds will dry to fast on the outside and not dry at an equal rate on the inside and the taste will suffer and at or above 80 degrees the THC will begin to break down.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 15, 2009)

i had to throw this all out. it turned into pretendica.


----------



## two26six (Feb 15, 2009)

Grow pubes !!!!!! Lol..............funniest shit I've read here yet.....LOL


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

two26six said:


> Grow pubes !!!!!! Lol..............funniest shit I've read here yet.....LOL


no, really!!! they grow from "down there" but i'm not supposed to talk about it


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i had to throw this all out. it turned into pretendica.  View attachment 326359


WTF???

What do you mean FDD? did it mold?


----------



## panhead (Feb 15, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> you dumb fucks where do you possiably think (crystals)(TRICHOMES)come from.haha i guess they just appear out of nowhere like majic. or just maybe thc travels up from the roots and forms crystals on the bud. not saying you cant cure any other way just saying if you want your bud at its fullest potential and highness. leave the roots on so the shit can drain out of the roots too


Enough allready,you really need to chill out & learn before you start saying something is true,then getting pissed when other more experienced members challenge the flawed advice you give.

Being here & giving advice isnt about being right all the time,it's about helping others learn how to grow better dope.Stop trying to defend your flawed resoning & read up so you can know why it's wrong.

Just so you know THC is produced from the Trichomes,which are also known as the "resin glands",the functions of the root mass are to provide the plant stability & more importantly to deliever water & nutrients to the plant,at no time is any amount of thc produced from any part of the root system,this takes place only in the resin glands.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> WTF???
> 
> What do you mean FDD? did it mold?


i cut off all the roots before i hung it and it now has NO THC.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 15, 2009)

wow this tread made it to 4 pages!


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Feb 15, 2009)

This has all been answered before:

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/138020-boiling-roots-fact-fiction.html?highlight=boiling

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/49305-boiling-roots-b4-harvest.html?highlight=boiling


----------



## mbpdavies (Feb 15, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> you dumb fucks where do you possiably think (crystals)(TRICHOMES)come from.haha i guess they just appear out of nowhere like majic. or just maybe thc travels up from the roots and forms crystals on the bud. not saying you cant cure any other way just saying if you want your bud at its fullest potential and highness. leave the roots on so the shit can drain out of the roots too


 
Mate do you have any idea how plants work at all?? The plant uses its roots to obtain nutrients allowing it to produce the thc which forms on the calxyes. WTF WOULD IT BE IN THE ROOTS TO BEGIN WITH!! awwww mate sort us out a bag of roots, that shit is daaaaaaamn gd LMAO what a stupid ass dumb fucking NOOB!


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i cut off all the roots before i hung it and it now has NO THC.


----------



## Blueberryyum (Feb 15, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> you dumb fucks where do you possiably think (crystals)(TRICHOMES)come from.haha i guess they just appear out of nowhere like majic. or just maybe thc travels up from the roots and forms crystals on the bud. not saying you cant cure any other way just saying if you want your bud at its fullest potential and highness. leave the roots on so the shit can drain out of the roots too


 Dude... no stop it. You don't know anything.
The fucking magic you speak of is called RNA Transcription.
1.) THC is not water soluble. Unless you have ethanol or acetone or maybe butter flowing in the xylem and phleom of your plant then it's NOT GOING TO FUCKING DRAIN ANYWHERE.
2. Roots do not make THC, they absorb nuetrients and water by diffusion. 
3.) The DNA in the trichomes code for certain enzymes to turn nuetrients using energy from photosynthesis into THC and other cannabinoids. (AKA metabolic pathway.) There are I think 8 different chemicals steps the nuetrients pass through till it arives at THC all of this, for the most part, only take place in the trichomes.

I don't think we're the dumbfucks.


----------



## panhead (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking in my crystal ball it's alll becomming clear now..............i see a username change comming up in the near future for holdthatshitin ,there is no way on earth this one will be forgot.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 15, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


I call bullshit
So what the hell is a soil grower supposed to do. I have never heard that thc is stored in the roots...



EDIT: Guess I should read the entire thread before posting LOL. I didnt notice there was 3 other pages of humor


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 15, 2009)

This thread is just making want to try boiling my from under hair! Maybe trichomes with THC will popped out of my head!


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 15, 2009)

Cannibustible said:


> Just wondering, i've heard that dipping the roots of the plants in boiling water before cutting the buds of to hang is better for some reason. Any one heard of this before?


 to answer your question..no. just cut the plant at the stalk and hang. leaving the root ball on there will only slow down the drying process a lot and promote mold and fungus growth


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 15, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> to answer your question..no. just cut the plant at the stalk and hang. leaving the root ball on there will only slow down the drying process a lot and promote mold and fungus growth


what a polite answer.


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Feb 15, 2009)

The only reason that a female marijuana plant produces trichomes( the little crystals with THC in em) is to defend its buds/seeds from pests. Small bugs will land on the leaves of the plant and get caught in the sticky resin. They will get an extreme overdose of TCH and probably die or be overcome by inertia. Thats why you find little bugs on your leaves when you grow outdoors. So what would be the point of having sticky protective resin inside of the roots witch are already protected by soil? 

Please learn a little more about what your talking about before you come on here and insult experienced people with harsh remarks and stupid theories.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i cut off all the roots before i hung it and it now has NO THC.


i simply love you as long as you dont tell anyone about the janitor


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 15, 2009)

Dr.GreenNutz said:


> The only reason that a female marijuana plant produces trichomes( the little crystals with THC in em) is to defend its buds/seeds from pests. Small bugs will land on the leaves of the plant and get caught in the sticky resin. They will get an extreme overdose of TCH and probably die or be overcome by inertia. Thats why you find little bugs on your leaves when you grow outdoors. So what would be the point of having sticky protective resin inside of the roots witch are already protected by soil?
> 
> Please learn a little more about what your talking about before you come on here and insult experienced people with harsh remarks and stupid theories.


does inertia have a second meaning I dont know about?


----------



## laserbrn (Feb 15, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> does inertia have a second meaning I dont know about?


I was kind of wondering how a "stuck" bug dies of inertia? That must be that special kind of not moving inertia. Or maybe they die from a lack of inertia. Inertia Defeciency.

I'm high..sorry


----------



## Cannibustible (Feb 15, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> to answer your question..no. just cut the plant at the stalk and hang. leaving the root ball on there will only slow down the drying process a lot and promote mold and fungus growth


thanks, i never intended on leaving the roots on btw. my parents told me this on my first grow a few years back, that i should dip the roots in boiling water, then cut the buds off, trim them and hang em to dry. obviously it was just old hippy talk. thanks for all the feedback


----------



## LandofZion (Feb 15, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> I was kind of wondering how a "stuck" bug dies of inertia? That must be that special kind of not moving inertia. Or maybe they die from a lack of inertia. Inertia Defeciency.
> 
> I'm high..sorry


Inertialy i didnt get what you were saying.


----------



## laserbrn (Feb 15, 2009)

LandofZion said:


> Inertialy i didnt get what you were saying.


Yeah, my mind can be scary place on a sunday afternoon...


----------



## bubbleboy (Feb 15, 2009)

a think u need to smoke more dope man cause u is thick as shit


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 15, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. *the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????*


 
No, it makes absolutely no sense at all. 

THC is not created in the plants roots so there is no THC in the roots to; "fall out of the roots into the buds."

There also is no THC in the main stem or in the branches either to find its way to the buds.


----------



## gangjababy (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't imagine what my kitchen would look like if I boiled the roots! I doubt this would work anyways.


----------



## laserbrn (Feb 15, 2009)

gangjababy said:


> I can't imagine what my kitchen would look like if I boiled the roots! I doubt this would work anyways.


haha...what your kitchen would like? Only a pothead would do that, and we would too! Wouldn't it be easier to just bring a pot of boiling water TO the plants instead of all the plants to the water...haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 15, 2009)

i'm gonna need a bigger pot.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

dont cut those off whatever you do.


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> what a polite answer.


 i try


----------



## Joesmoma (Feb 15, 2009)

Roots are where all the thc is...
That doesnt make sense any way i read it.

Wouldnt the roots be dead and not transfering anything at all after like 24 hours of drying? Also with the last week usually being a pure water flush what are the roots using to create this thc.

Seems like it would just increase your chance of mold wich can look like thc and give you a buzz with the right allergy lol.


----------



## tkufoS (Feb 15, 2009)

this shit made me blow water through my bong ...bwhaha


----------



## holdthatshitin (Feb 16, 2009)

No, it makes absolutely no sense at all. 

THC is not created in the plants roots so there is no THC in the roots to; "fall out of the roots into the buds."

There also is no THC in the main stem or in the branches either to find its way to the buds.  so where does thc come from smart ass. i guess this is called the majic effect. i see everyone bitchin butt no real answers.by the way i guess it makes no sence to poor nutrients in the soil and on to the roots because its not like its going to traviel up the plant and into the buds or anything. god what dumb bastards.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 16, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> No, it makes absolutely no sense at all.
> 
> THC is not created in the plants roots so there is no THC in the roots to; "fall out of the roots into the buds."
> 
> There also is no THC in the main stem or in the branches either to find its way to the buds.  so where does thc come from smart ass. i guess this is called the majic effect. i see everyone bitchin butt no real answers.by the way i guess it makes no sence to poor nutrients in the soil and on to the roots because its not like its going to traviel up the plant and into the buds or anything. god what dumb bastards.





















if you'd just stop screaming and look at the pic i posted, ................... i'll post it for you again. View attachment 327416


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 16, 2009)

think of THC as pimples. greasy food goes in your mouth, these would be your "nutes". pimples, or THC, pop out of your face and back, not your mouth. see how that works?


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't believe this guy is sticking to his guns. Funniest $hit all day!!


----------



## holdthatshitin (Feb 16, 2009)

i have now seen the light. i told my mom to piss off and that she cant tell me how to grow my weed anymore. i now understand that im just a dumbass.im not going to lie im very high and dont really understand the pic.haha but it looks lageit and im going to have to say u win. i dont care how thc gets there as long as we all get high.


----------



## LandofZion (Feb 16, 2009)

Why doesnt the kids post #change when he posts? or is it my imagination. Maybe i should hang my feet above me and have another look.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 16, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> i have now seen the light. i told my mom to piss off and that she cant tell me how to grow my weed anymore. i now understand that im just a dumbass.im not going to lie im very high and dont really understand the pic.haha but it looks lageit and im going to have to say u win. i dont care how thc gets there as long as we all get high.


*He has seen the light, there may be hope. Praise Shiva Skunk
*I think you should post a more proper apology though.
Life is a learning experience young one, you have much to learn.
Answers are here on RIU, but attitudes are checked quick.


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 16, 2009)

BUHAHAHA THIS THREAD MADE MY DAY!
thank you everyone who participated in it!!


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 16, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> i have now seen the light. i told my mom to piss off and that she cant tell me how to grow my weed anymore. i now understand that im just a dumbass.im not going to lie im very high and dont really understand the pic.haha but it looks lageit and im going to have to say u win. i dont care how thc gets there as long as we all get high.


You sounded drunk to me. Kinda aggressive when you stoned I guess lol. Im glad you have come around. Good of you to admit that your hippy mom was wrong. 
My mom has hippy magic on her side. She has no thermometer/hydrometer and over nutes everything but the ganja gods give her some good smoke. What works for hippies does not work for me lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 16, 2009)

got any pics of your Mom?


----------



## skunkyLEMon420 (Feb 16, 2009)

I second fdd's comment


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 16, 2009)

stumps said:


> lol most of you are funny. I had the same? about boiling and never asked due to some of the reasons stated. In my youth many years ago a guy showed me the boiling thing and you could see red move up the stock and out to the buds. I tried it with a grow a few year ago and saw nothing happen other than the plant wilted. Had wilted pot plant salad for dinner that night. it's much better dried and smoked


Ok, thats just cool.. Even though I've never heard this myth, if that happens on some plants, I can see how the myth came to be.. Since I don't really see any harm in it beyond more difficult manicuring, I'd like to see this for myself one day..


----------



## aladdin2685 (Feb 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> got any pics of your Mom?


this is how step dads are made or in holdthatshitin case, red headed step childs are born.


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 16, 2009)

haha...i wonder if the boiling water trick is suppost to send the plant into shock right before harvest...apparently when the plant shocks up it produces more THC...just like there was a thread on here about driving a nail into the stalk of the plant before harvest...
maybe thats whats goin on with that?


----------



## laserbrn (Feb 16, 2009)

richslayerbc08 said:


> haha...i wonder if the boiling water trick is suppost to send the plant into shock right before harvest...apparently when the plant shocks up it produces more THC...just like there was a thread on here about driving a nail into the stalk of the plant before harvest...
> maybe thats whats goin on with that?


I thought about that...somehow shocking the shit outta the roots to get the plant to PRODUCE more THC and sort of rush flower production at the very end, but I just think that you'll kill it. In your effort to shock into production you also won't be supplying it with a method once you destroy the roots.


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 16, 2009)

well ya your gonna kill the plant...but do it before harvest...the plants gonna die anyway right...


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 16, 2009)

idk..if one of my 2 plants show to be female i will try the nail in the stalk 24 hours before harvest and let you know..(ill clip 1 bud when i drive the nail in for a controll..and then see how the rest do)
and if they both show female i will nail one and boil the roots of the other one....
fuck it why not settle this ya know


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't think THC production would be that instant. I also believe that stress cannot help production either.

Just MHO.


----------



## DubB83 (Feb 16, 2009)

Why not do it on a full moon naked dancing to some reggae.


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree the thc production may not be instantaneous, but if there is any sense to this it may have to do with increasing the internal pressure to send more goodness up to the tops to be metabolized.. Hanging plants to dry is along the same context in theory, just slower.. Don't get me wrong, I'm not siding with the outcast.. Its just important to consider how long after the chop various processes continue.. Plants and cats are both really funny in the sense that they can be alive, and dead at the same time..


----------



## bruce78 (Feb 16, 2009)

I wonder what the risk are of instant balls? You know, the process of hermification from extreme instant shock....


----------



## Cannibustible (Feb 16, 2009)

richslayerbc08 said:


> haha...i wonder if the boiling water trick is suppost to send the plant into shock right before harvest...apparently when the plant shocks up it produces more THC...just like there was a thread on here about driving a nail into the stalk of the plant before harvest...
> maybe thats whats goin on with that?


I think this makes sense. I am currently harvesting buds as they ripen perfectly, once i get to the last of the bottom buds ill just pull everything out and boil the roots, then clip off the remaining buds. Shouls be by the weekend coming up. i'll come back with the results. thanks for continuous interest in this 
"myth"


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 16, 2009)

im not sayin that AS SOON as you put a nail into the stem or AS SOON as you boil the roots...its not like...hey BAMN INSTA-THC! WHOA MAGIC!
it just makes sense to me that if the plant is put into that kind of shock then it will try to develop more defence ...(that is if its true with the whole THC as a bug repellent thing...)


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 16, 2009)

Trichromes also filter alot of damaging shorter wavelengths, while letting the majority of photosynthetically desirable photons to pass through.. Pretty much all transparent/translucent materials do that..


----------



## Cannibustible (Feb 16, 2009)

richslayerbc08 said:


> im not sayin that AS SOON as you put a nail into the stem or AS SOON as you boil the roots...its not like...hey BAMN INSTA-THC! WHOA MAGIC!
> it just makes sense to me that if the plant is put into that kind of shock then it will try to develop more defence ...(that is if its true with the whole THC as a bug repellent thing...)


well, i'm going to do it regardless, its just going to be the last few bottom buds. i cant say i care too much about them, probable be part of a hash mix once my other plants catch up.


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> got any pics of your Mom?


 funny


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 16, 2009)

richslayerbc08 said:


> haha...i wonder if the boiling water trick is suppost to send the plant into shock right before harvest...apparently when the plant shocks up it produces more THC...just like there was a thread on here about *driving a nail into the stalk of the plant before harvest*...
> maybe thats whats goin on with that?


 i knew it was only a matter of time before the other old wives tales started coming up...


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 16, 2009)

I did the nail thing for giggles once, but it was a long way from finish at the time.. (3-4 weeks 12/12 maybe) I can't say it helped, but it was pretty impressive how little the plant seemed to care.. I think it may have fattened up the stalk inside the buds, because the others were identical clones slightly outperforming this one, and they all had their typical tiny stems, but this one grew much beefier trunks..


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 16, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> I did the nail thing for giggles once, but it was a long way from finish at the time.. (3-4 weeks 12/12 maybe) I can't say it helped, but it was pretty impressive how little the plant seemed to care.. I think it may have fattened up the stalk inside the buds, because the others were identical clones slightly outperforming this one, and they all had their typical tiny stems, but this one grew much beefier trunks..


 they outperformed because the one with the nail in it was taken some time off from bud building to fatten up its injured stalk


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 16, 2009)

No I meant they were already outperforming this one.. Thats why I chose it.. And honestly I don't think the smokable yield was affected noticably at all..


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 16, 2009)

Let's talk about something more interesting! Help me with this......................

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/162321-pistol-color-vs-trichomes.html#post2091346


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 16, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Let's talk about something more interesting! Help me with this......................
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/162321-pistol-color-vs-trichomes.html#post2091346


 if we wanted to post there we will open it on the thread roster thanks.....


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 17, 2009)

HAHa, OMG!


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes this is all old hippy talk, in fact my older brother was staying with me recently and I was harvesting a crop and he tried so hard to tell me that I needed to hang the whole plant, roots and all upside down so the resin would flow into the buds.
We both started smoking pot in 1973 when you still got a bag half full of seeds.


----------



## stumps (Feb 17, 2009)

back in the days when you paid 10.00 for a four finger bag.


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 17, 2009)

It was AU$25 for an ounce here.


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 17, 2009)

Around here in the late 70's a lid of stuff good enough to be sold as Acapulco Gold was about $2 more than a lid of lesser stuff.. So usually $15-17/lid..
For those who don't know, a lid is a bit less than an ounce.. Basically an ounce minus whatever the dealer pinched..


----------



## SimpleSimon (Feb 17, 2009)

I am sorry to inform you all. But you all don't have a CLUE of what your talking about.

THC or "The Honey Coating" as its called by its scientific name. Is actually sprayed on the plant by aliens, who come down with the flying spaghetti monster at night. They vaporize and come into our grow rooms through induction fans. They then use their Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator to THC'ify the plants.

This has all been well documented people. Like really...*shakes head*


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 17, 2009)

Scientists haven't observed that directly though.. So in the mean time we'll just make fools of ourselves wasting time with these chemical hocus-pocus ideas we're always shoving in ppl's faces..


----------



## LandofZion (Feb 17, 2009)

Pics of this phenomina please?


----------



## crunchycannabis (Feb 17, 2009)

this is quite possibly the best topic ever. Ive been through botany classes in school and lots of ecology and shit so i know about how plants work. Even if you dont know how plants work, it doesnt make sense at all that THC drains from the roots hahaha. wow. Did that guy even make it to highschool science???


----------



## LandofZion (Feb 17, 2009)

The harry potter school of bottany?


----------



## stoned and trying (Feb 18, 2009)

lol crunchy what are you trying to say i didnt make it through highschool science...well...i liked my "buds" more then school and would stay home to tend to them... and smoke them  but either way i still understand the beloved tasty marijuana plant, and how the roots do NOT produce thc!! .


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 22, 2009)

holy crap this thread is still going!! hahahahah


----------



## socalkushman (Feb 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i had to throw this all out. it turned into pretendica.  View attachment 326359


its like a mini fucking weed cloud


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 23, 2009)

I wouldn't mind growing some pretendica next time.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 23, 2009)

dammm spiked1 that plant in your avatar is crazy. is that yours?


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 24, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> dammm spiked1 that plant in your avatar is crazy. is that yours?


Thanks, It's a Durban Poison x Skunk no.1 at 5 1/2 weeks flowering.
It was anyway, all smoked now.


----------



## RazerBones (Feb 24, 2009)

don't leave the roots on , cut the stem off cuz the roots hold in any type of food that it has absorbed juring the night hours , leaving the roots on defet the hole point of harvesting at dark so that you won't have any plany food in your finished product


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

This thread made me chuckle.I do have to give credit to holdthatshit for finally manning up and admitting he was wrong.













holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????





holdthatshitin said:


> just saying if you want good dope leave the roots on till done





holdthatshitin said:


> you dumb fucks where do you possiably think (crystals)(TRICHOMES)come from.haha i guess they just appear out of nowhere like majic. or just maybe thc travels up from the roots and forms crystals on the bud. not saying you cant cure any other way just saying if you want your bud at its fullest potential and highness. leave the roots on so the shit can drain out of the roots too





holdthatshitin said:


> No, it makes absolutely no sense at all.
> 
> THC is not created in the plants roots so there is no THC in the roots to; "fall out of the roots into the buds."
> 
> There also is no THC in the main stem or in the branches either to find its way to the buds.  so where does thc come from smart ass. i guess this is called the majic effect. i see everyone bitchin butt no real answers.by the way i guess it makes no sence to poor nutrients in the soil and on to the roots because its not like its going to traviel up the plant and into the buds or anything. god what dumb bastards.





holdthatshitin said:


> i have now seen the light. i told my mom to piss off and that she cant tell me how to grow my weed anymore. i now understand that im just a dumbass.im not going to lie im very high and dont really understand the pic.haha but it looks lageit and im going to have to say u win. i dont care how thc gets there as long as we all get high.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 24, 2009)

a rare reprive from stoney....wow holdnthatshitin, you are a lucky young man. normally she might eat someone alive for the previous comments but i agree w/stoney bravo on manning up and admitting you were wrong. people will help you sooo much more with a humble attitude. hang in there read and you'll grow and so will your plants. but you might wanna think about movin out of moms unless it's a family thing.


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 24, 2009)

And then on the other side of the coin, if we can say that we came from star-dust, then its only fair to say that THC (or atleast most functional groups on it) came from the roots..
On a side note, if end of season weather was getting too scary, and harvest seemed a tad premature, my dad would pull the plants, and bring them in the house, and hang them in the window for a few days untouched in an attempt to give them a tad more time.. Plants don't often die a quick death.. There is still activity going on long after its dried even..


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 24, 2009)

is it true that if i bitch slap my plant it will grow an extra 2 pounds?


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 24, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> is it true that if i bitch slap my plant it will grow an extra 2 pounds?


yea but you have to piss on it first or else youll only get one extra pound.


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 24, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> yea but you have to piss on it first or else youll only get one extra pound.


 couldnt i just make a tea using an old tampon


----------



## Killermac (Feb 24, 2009)

yes but you must add 1 spoonfull of sugar to help the medicine go down...


----------



## Xan2 (Feb 25, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????




THC come out of roots? ahahaha that was a good one!


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 25, 2009)

Xan2 said:


> THC come out of roots? ahahaha that was a good one!


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 25, 2009)

wow thats................ um interesting


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 25, 2009)

<a href="http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m84/therichslayerbc08/new%20animations/?action=view&current=horsejack.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m84/therichslayerbc08/new animations/horsejack.gif" border="0" alt="horse jack"></a>


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Roseman (Feb 25, 2009)

this thread is proof that posters will say or repeat anything, true or not.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 25, 2009)

wtf is up with that horse..... wierd


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 25, 2009)

richslayerbc08 said:


>


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 25, 2009)

hahahahahahah holy crap please no more....


----------



## LordDrast (Feb 25, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


'

That's an outrageous statement. It's made in the buds buddy. Everybody knows that. ALmsot no thc content is found in the rest of the plant. 

As for boiling the roots, I see no advantage. It doesn't sound appealing.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 25, 2009)

you would think after 13 pages of this crap he gets the point


----------



## dpjones (Feb 25, 2009)

*posting in epic thread*

and lol at ppl who read first page and skip to end to flame


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 25, 2009)

LordDrast said:


> '
> 
> That's an outrageous statement. It's made in the buds buddy. Everybody knows that. ALmsot no thc content is found in the rest of the plant.


Can somebody post that pic one more time??


----------



## coll (Feb 25, 2009)

My favorite was when he said do the crystals just grow magically....

Well duh... they're crystals dumb shit.... fucking roots.


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Enough is enough guys, did some of you read the whole thread, leave the guy alone already.
He already apolagised and now agrees is isn't true, he was told this from his ex-hippy parents.
So flaming him still is quite rediculas now and only makes the poster look stupid.


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 26, 2009)

coll said:


> My favorite was when he said do the crystals just grow magically....
> 
> *Well duh... they're crystals dumb shit.... fucking roots*.


  did you really have the nerve to call someone else a dumbshit after posting these words of wisdom?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 26, 2009)

this thread made me piss my sides laughing. i read the hole thing, had to have a 5 minute brake half way through, thinkin i was gonna have a heart attack,


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 26, 2009)

we should sticky this as the hippy noob chit chat thread,


----------



## fixxer (Feb 26, 2009)

Cannibustible said:


> thanks, i never intended on leaving the roots on btw. my parents told me this on my first grow a few years back, that i should dip the roots in boiling water, then cut the buds off, trim them and hang em to dry. obviously it was just old hippy talk. thanks for all the feedback



I can see boiling working as a quick nutrient flush.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 26, 2009)

and it goes on.....................


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 26, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> and it goes on.....................


 i havent unsubscribed yet just cause i like the chuckle i get everytime i see this thread updated


----------



## dizwhatitis (Feb 26, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


that last sentance makes you look like a complete fucking retard. no offence, retard.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 26, 2009)

hahahahahaaha.........


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 26, 2009)

dizwhatitis said:


> that last sentance makes you look like a complete fucking retard. no offence, retard.


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 26, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hahahahahaaha.........


  just great


----------



## yobdub (Feb 26, 2009)

I can not believe that this shit is still going on.......RETIRE THIS THREAD


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, did anybody notice that guy said thc travels to the buds from the roots??


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 26, 2009)

this thread is awsome.........


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 26, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Hey, did anybody notice that guy said thc travels to the buds from the roots??


 
Yep. And do you know what? It will travel up from the roots even faster if you harvest during a full moon on the Winter solstice while dancing naked around a bubbling cauldron and praying to pagan gods. 

It really works .. honest.


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> Yep. And do you know what? It will travel up from the roots even faster if you harvest during a full moon on the Winter solstice while dancing naked around a bubbling cauldron and praying to pagan gods.
> 
> It really works .. honest.


 Bugger, I though that was my secret, now everyone knows.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 27, 2009)

i love this thread i want too unsubscribe but just cant


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 27, 2009)

i was wishing i had the power to close it but wondering if i would......lol, it's a fuckin sickness. this thread.


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 27, 2009)

this is the greatest thread ever.....can we start laying odds on how many people are going to respond today?


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 27, 2009)

at least 4-5 a day


----------



## Kingb420 (Feb 27, 2009)

ill be one of the responders...lol


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 27, 2009)

does it count if the same person post morethen once?


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2009)

its the never ending thread.....................


----------



## nedyrb (Feb 27, 2009)

I think the main problem lies deep in the poor educational system from wherever this child was raised. I'm pretty sure he thinks ALL cells, chemicals, etc are sucked up from the soil (as if THC is in the soil..) through the roots and doesn't understand that THC is actually built from the nutrients..

Great read though.. and an excellent idea to bump!


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 27, 2009)

Plants suck dried up leaves from previous season through roots and xylem.. They rehydrate along the way, and the plant attaches the stem base to itself and pushes it to the surface.. The big question baffling botanists is where did the first leaves come from??


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 27, 2009)

thc is in the resin glands on the buds not in the stem leafs roots none of that just the resin glands on ur buds..this is what u do if u want more thc. Go get some uvb lights to add to ur growroom and that helps bring the thc levels up because the resin gland have lil magnfying balls on the heads of em and it shines the light all over ur buds and the more light its exposed to produces more thc..player...its kinda hard to explain here watch this video>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPcpt3Be28o


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 27, 2009)

i shock the plant the by hitting a lil nail thru the bottom of the trunk after i cut it i dont know if it does much but in my mind it helps shock it to get bigger better bud


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 27, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i love this thread i want too unsubscribe but just cant


 
This thread is somewhat like when you are driving down the highway and end up in a traffic jam because there has been a horrible accident and when you finally get to the wreck everything in you tells you to look the other way because you do not want so see bloody mangled dismembered bodies but what do you do? You cannot stop yourself and you look right at it.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 27, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> i shock the plant the by hitting a lil nail thru the bottom of the trunk after i cut it i dont know if it does much but in my mind it helps shock it to get bigger better bud


 
How will buds grow/get bigger after a plant has been harvested regardless of what you do? 

The plant no longer takes in energy from light rays and uses it to grow and to produce resin and THC and all the other functions a plant performs so how will a nail being driven through the stem of what is then a dead plant do anything to increase bud size/growth?


----------



## Toppers (Feb 27, 2009)

I lose 10 IQ points every time I open this thread. how is it still open?


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2009)

Toppers said:


> I lose 10 IQ points every time I open this thread. how is it still open?


because its the best.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 27, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> The big question baffling botanists is where did the first leaves come from??


 

It is the chicken and the egg all over again. How d you get a bird that comes from an egg without an egg and how do you get the egg without the bird?

How did annual plants begin to grown when they grow from seeds so without the first plants to create seeds where did the seeds come from and if the plants came first how did they grow without seeds to begin with? Were all plants originally perennials and then some became annuals? If so how did many of them survive the climate they were in during parts of the year? There had to be four seasons then just like now. 

Evolution does not work fast enough for a newly evolved plant species to change to a seed producing plant species in one growing season so how did it all begin? 

Maybe when there was only one super continent all forms of plant life were perennials living in equatorial regions where they did not have to contend with winter and over time some evolved to become annuals so their seeds would spread in various ways, by birds for one, and then they spread to other regions and as the super continent broke up and bits drifted off in different directions they carried with them the original seeds and then as they slowly moved and the climate slowly changed the plants adapted/evolved to the changing climate and eventually became what we know today.


----------



## suspect4life (Feb 28, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Hey, did anybody notice that guy said thc travels to the buds from the roots??





Brick Top said:


> Yep. And do you know what? It will travel up from the roots even faster if you harvest during a full moon on the Winter solstice while dancing naked around a bubbling cauldron and praying to pagan gods.
> 
> It really works .. honest.


Lmao this thread is classical


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 28, 2009)

Best thread ever


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 28, 2009)

nothing can stop it..............


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 28, 2009)

You don't think that the harvest/manicuring is enough 'shock'??
The bright-side is you can't harm a damn thing atleast..
Growth processes do continue after cutting though.. Anybody whose ever put flowers in a vase knows that.. Plants (and cats) are funny in the sense that they can be both alive, and dead at the same time..


----------



## yobdub (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it over now?


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 2, 2009)

it will never be over.........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2009)

Think I'll boil my feet to see if I get any smarter. . . . Nope, didn't work either.


----------



## dpjones (Mar 2, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


there is no thc in thhe roots, stupid.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 2, 2009)

Toppers said:


> I lose 10 IQ points every time I open this thread. how is it still open?


 
The only explanation I can come up with for why this thread keeps going is many members here must be masochists. 

Well maybe some are sadists and are in the thread because they enjoy torturing the masochists.


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 2, 2009)

I am throwing away my crop but ooh man! bet those roots will make some great smoke if I can keep the thc there. muhahahaha


----------



## chronicj69 (Mar 2, 2009)

so he gave some wrong info.. he knows by now im sure just let it be.. they should just delete this forum its pointless


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 3, 2009)

Na, it's not about him I hope he knows. It's just funny when your baked and getting ready for sleep to write down something that makes you chuckle. My appologies to the thread starter if he thinks so.


----------



## clOsEtfrEAk (Mar 3, 2009)

i suddenly feel smarter


----------



## AfghanBoy (Mar 3, 2009)

fuck man i just some all my routes and you know what - i feel as sick as a dog...  TWAT


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 3, 2009)

you know nothing about growing till you read this thread, 
i like to give my plants a dressing gown and a hot water bottle gets em real cosey.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 3, 2009)

crap.... its back again.


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 3, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> crap.... its back again.


 this thread will be here long after mankind has passed on......


----------



## TokeAment (Mar 3, 2009)

Bump.... Hehe


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 3, 2009)

The best way to harvest (imo) is to cut the plants in the morning right BEFORE the lights come on.. it should be totally dark still as the carbs/starch/left over nutes, havnt been drawn up into the plant yet.. once the photosynthesis starts when the sun comes out(or lights come on) the plant is going to pull from the soil once the sun hits um.. thats my best recommendation, I dont think there is any thc in the roots.. I could be wrong.. 

But lets say you cut your plant down at 5 am.. I PROMISE YOU IT WILL TASTE A MILLION TIMES BETTER, than if you harvest it at 5pm...
thats my 2 cents

and this is my 5th post soo i probably wont have to much rep to my advice..

hey I posted an interesting article on monsanto.. if anyone is interested its a fairly interesting article posted up in the politics section .. (sorry to jump of topic... its just something very near and dear to my heart)

peace n luv
ez

goodluck with your grow... if you end up boiling the roots you should post some pictures ...lol


----------



## madmoney42 (Mar 3, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


 
uh no, b/c that's completely wrong and you should be banned from the growing forums... read a book buddy, thc is in the trichome heads not the damn roots otherwise we'd smoke the roots.... wow


----------



## madmoney42 (Mar 3, 2009)

splitscreen said:


> thc in the roots lol, i thought thc coverd the buds and sweet leaf to protect it from sun rays, and as a protection method against preditors. now what whould it be doing on the roots? lol


 
Actually, the THC is in the trichomes which are designed to catch the pollen of the male plant hence why they cover the buds and are sticky...


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 3, 2009)

omg over 4000 people have viewed this thread.. including me.. and 182 posts...
*shakes his head*


----------



## madmoney42 (Mar 3, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> you dumb fucks where do you possiably think (crystals)(TRICHOMES)come from.haha i guess they just appear out of nowhere like majic. or just maybe thc travels up from the roots and forms crystals on the bud. not saying you cant cure any other way just saying if you want your bud at its fullest potential and highness. leave the roots on so the shit can drain out of the roots too


Write us a book Rosenthal, see if the entire growing community doesn't label you as our village idiot. THC is formed in the trichomes, it doesn't start in the roots and travel up, the roots just soak up water and nutes and the plant uses that to grow everything else... Why wouldn't we just smoke the roots instead of waiting for it to drain to the buds you fucking idiot. You don't know dick about what you're talking about, send a pic to high times or cannabis culture with your plant, roots and all hanging upside down and explain that the thc drains from the roots to the buds, see if they don't publish your photo and letter just to make fun of your retarded ass.... IDIOT!!!!!!


----------



## madmoney42 (Mar 3, 2009)

LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> The best way to harvest (imo) is to cut the plants in the morning right BEFORE the lights come on.. it should be totally dark still as the carbs/starch/left over nutes, havnt been drawn up into the plant yet.. once the photosynthesis starts when the sun comes out(or lights come on) the plant is going to pull from the soil once the sun hits um.. thats my best recommendation, I dont think there is any thc in the roots.. I could be wrong..
> 
> But lets say you cut your plant down at 5 am.. I PROMISE YOU IT WILL TASTE A MILLION TIMES BETTER, than if you harvest it at 5pm...
> thats my 2 cents
> ...


This is correct, harvest just before the lights come on and cut it at the base of the stem, during the dark photoperiod the plant stores starches and sugars in the roots and during the light photoperiod it pulls those starches and sugars up into the plant. By cutting it down at the end of the dark cycle you get a lot of those starches and sugars in the roots and lets the buds taste a lot better as opposed to tasting like plant matter.


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 3, 2009)

hey mad kids
go to youtube .. look up 
thc uvb, and me..

I dont think calling people dumb when They are trying to help you is very intelligent. So a couple people are having a little fun at your expense, ask a dumb question, or post dumb information chances are you are going to get heckled..
I mean where did this one guy come up with the idea to boil the roots?>>> mis information!!

lets try and not give advice unless you know what your talking about!... Im not an expert grower.. so how foolish would i look if I came in here and started fightin with the vets!!

food for thought buddy!


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 3, 2009)

LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> hey mad kids
> go to youtube .. look up
> thc uvb, and me..
> 
> ...


dude your avatar is trippy.... is that bush mixed with obama?


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 3, 2009)

haahaaahaahahaaaahaahahahaahahahahaahahahahaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaah.......i cant believe people are still commenting on this thread......it will never end.......


----------



## Lil Czr (Mar 3, 2009)

Don't do it!


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 3, 2009)

i mean seriuosly....doesnt anybody read into the thread before replying...this is how rumors are spread....


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 3, 2009)

congradulations we have reached page 20!


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 3, 2009)

alright everyone should stop posting on this.. I had a question about staggering light cycles that I would still like to discuss with a few people.. 
is there anyway to kill a thread once its started? or can only the person who made it delete it?


----------



## dpjones (Mar 3, 2009)

lol this guy thinks thc is in the roots.....


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 3, 2009)

LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> alright everyone should stop posting on this.. I had a question about staggering light cycles that I would still like to discuss with a few people..
> is there anyway to kill a thread once its started? or can only the person who made it delete it?


this thread is immortal.........


----------



## Cannibustible (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, i started this thread in February and people are still posting?!? Thats cool, i picked a couple weeks ago (without boiling the roots). Just cut ,hanged and cured. Here is some cured bud and what a nice one looked like kinda close to harvest.

Keep this sh!t rollin'


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet nugs. Nice!


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 3, 2009)

what strain was it?


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 3, 2009)

i dunno about you all, but when i harvest...i just cut the plant off of the roots and toss it out, because we really only grow this stuff for the root system (kinda like a carrot or potato). then i wash off the soil and just squeeze the THC right into my mouth...amazing!


----------



## hamlet89 (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha thc in the roots u got to be kidding me....haha i smoke the roots dont u guys hahahahah lmao


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 3, 2009)

Cannibustible said:


> Wow, i started this thread in February and people are still posting?!? Thats cool, i picked a couple weeks ago (without boiling the roots). Just cut ,hanged and cured. Here is some cured bud and what a nice one looked like kinda close to harvest.
> 
> Keep this sh!t rollin'


well done, late


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cannibustible said:


> Wow, i started this thread in February and people are still posting?!? Thats cool, i picked a couple weeks ago (without boiling the roots). Just cut ,hanged and cured. Here is some cured bud and what a nice one looked like kinda close to harvest.
> 
> Keep this sh!t rollin'


Well done mate, and trust me, I've read the whole thread since you started it.
It must make you laugh at all the losers who keep posting rubbish without reading the whole thread, they are what makes it funny.


----------



## dbo24242 (Mar 4, 2009)

this thread is absurd


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cannibustible said:


> hey Cannibustible rep for this thread and not boiling your roots
> 
> and absolutely no rep for everyone who has skipped rom the first page to the last page just too repeat the same thing...
> but this thread is epic and will outlive us all it is imortal........and there can be only one


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 4, 2009)

this thread is bullshit man....there is no way you can get more thc from boiling the roots..i mean wtf man thc doesnt come from the roots ..what a jerk..........


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 4, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> this thread is bullshit man....there is no way you can get more thc from boiling the roots..i mean wtf man thc doesnt come from the roots ..what a jerk..........


are you mocking me sir? lol i challenge you< (slaps nick fury with glove....pistols at dawn. lol 
keep the thread alive FUCK THE MAN


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 4, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> are you mocking me sir? lol i challenge you< (slaps nick fury with glove....pistols at dawn. lol
> keep the thread alive FUCK THE MAN


 well lets get at it then......dwns coming right now where im at......10 paces out and shoot........

1









2












3











4










5










6














7











8

















9













10














fire...........


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 4, 2009)

i dropped my pistol cos i was real high....should,nt have smoked them roots lmfao


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 4, 2009)

but thats where all the thc is at......


----------



## BudgetGrower87 (Mar 4, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


i like to make sandwiches with the roots i just throw the buds away thats for newbies. omg smoke some roots if you really want to get baked.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 4, 2009)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> i like to make sandwiches with the roots i just throw the buds away thats for newbies. omg smoke some roots if you really want to get baked.


mmmmmmm... root sandwitch


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 4, 2009)

root smoker! i think someone is realy fucked'up seriously!


----------



## Devilreject1 (Mar 4, 2009)

wtf. duh everyone says to cut the roots off closes to the stem to help it dry better. i havent read about people puttin the whole plant up


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 4, 2009)

and it continues


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 4, 2009)

lol, gullibility is priceless.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 4, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> are you mocking me sir? lol i challenge you< (slaps nick fury with glove....*pistols* at dawn. lol
> keep the thread alive FUCK THE MAN


 
Since this is a pot site shouldn't that have been pistils at dawn?


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 4, 2009)

BudgetGrower87 said:


> *i like to make sandwiches with the roots i just throw the buds away thats for newbies. omg smoke some roots if you really want to get baked*.


 
If you REALLY want to get baked what you do is boil the roots and then shoot up the THC filled water! Now that is a HIGH!


----------



## dpjones (Mar 4, 2009)

spiked1 said:


> Well done mate, and trust me, I've read the whole thread since you started it.
> It must make you laugh at all the losers who keep posting rubbish without reading the whole thread, they are what makes it funny.


NO U !!!11111!!!!!oneoneone!!!!!11


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2009)

This thread needs a high speed lead injection.


----------



## Cannibustible (Mar 4, 2009)

Stain of this one is a "N/I" , I have no idea, i think it was bag seed. 



spiked1 said:


> Well done mate, and trust me, I've read the whole thread since you started it.
> It must make you laugh at all the losers who keep posting rubbish without reading the whole thread, they are what makes it funny.


Thanks for sticking through this hella messed thread and hope every1 enjoyed it, i know i have. WELL, i know that many have not enjoyed it. But who cares about them. 

As for reliable input, I don't think this is the thread for that. Unless,,, that input is that thc does NOT come from the roots. I am not going to elaborated, that has been done enough as it is.

For the record i always new that thc did NOT come from the roots. My parents just passed this info saying that it boilng the roots "mellows the smoke?!?". Maybe it does, maybe it doesn't, it definitely doesn't make anything more or less potent, that is for sure. Don't know the logic behind this at all. 

This thread has been very amusing and I hope it never changes.

Peace


----------



## dpjones (Mar 4, 2009)

Cannibustible said:


> Stain of this one is a "N/I" , I have no idea, i think it was bag seed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 5, 2009)

page 23.................


----------



## dpjones (Mar 5, 2009)

I was told the roots were boiled on this stuff I had.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 5, 2009)

dpjones said:


> I was told the roots were boiled on this stuff I had.


yea had to be its the only way to fill the buds with thc...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 6, 2009)

ANYONE SEEN MY BRAINCELLS i lost them last time i was here


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 6, 2009)

This kid is never going to live this down.
Nobody can resist making a comment in this thread.


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 7, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> ANYONE SEEN MY BRAINCELLS i lost them last time i was here


mine too, maybe they are hanging out waiting for the water to boil. late


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 7, 2009)

So exactly how long would I stick my roots in boiling water for? And would I chop off the roots right after, or hang it upside down with the roots attached?


----------



## stonerman (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive heard different uses for roots, clean them off, boil them and make a tea out of them, because they do have traces of thc. Because of that When i harvest my plants, I take roots and all and hang them upside down in a dark dry shed, I'm not sure exactly if the thc does ever reach the roots, but hey, its not very much effort to keep the roots on, just a quick rinse with water and your good. hope that helps


----------



## parttimer (Mar 8, 2009)

Finally the end, ive just spent about an hour reading every post in this thread. Some funny stuff in there, and also some no brainers who really need to read a thread before posting on it.
Also doing my bit to keep the never ending thread alive.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 8, 2009)

stonerman said:


> Ive heard different uses for roots, clean them off, boil them and make a tea out of them, because they do have traces of thc. Because of that When i harvest my plants, I take roots and all and hang them upside down in a dark dry shed, I'm not sure exactly if the thc does ever reach the roots, but hey, its not very much effort to keep the roots on, just a quick rinse with water and your good. hope that helps


theres NO THC in roots..... only in tric`s.... so y are you guys boiling ????


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats what I dont understand, theres a little bit of thc in the roots, but all you need to do is uproot your plant and leave the roots attached instead of chopping them off, then hang it upside down. boiling roots might actually destroy thc on the lower portion of the plant, thc vaporizes at a certain temp. PLZ correct me if Im wrong on this!!!


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 8, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> Thats what I dont understand,* theres a little bit of thc in the roots,* but all you need to do is uproot your plant and leave the roots attached instead of chopping them off, then hang it upside down. boiling roots might actually destroy thc on the lower portion of the plant, thc vaporizes at a certain temp. *PLZ correct me if Im wrong on this*!!!


  go do a liitle homework on how plants grow and or cannabinoid production


----------



## eza82 (Mar 8, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> Thats what I dont understand, theres a little bit of thc in the roots, but all you need to do is uproot your plant and leave the roots attached instead of chopping them off, then hang it upside down. boiling roots might actually destroy thc on the lower portion of the plant, thc vaporizes at a certain temp. PLZ correct me if Im wrong on this!!!


Sry....... your wrong.... THC is only produced by tric`s in the DISC cell..... with are on SOME leaf and bud.....ONLY ! THC is so minute that its about 1/100th of the total tric........ it will suprise you how LITTLE THC is in the dope plant !!!!

watch ALL of this !

*THC, UVB and Me*


[youtube]<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/IPcpt3Be28o&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/IPcpt3Be28o&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dpjones (Mar 8, 2009)

Im not so sure that stuff about UVB is true. It sounds like the guy just let his weed grow for longer rather than the UV light doing jack. If weed needed UV to grow then HID lighting wouldnt work......


----------



## eza82 (Mar 8, 2009)

dpjones said:


> Im not so sure that stuff about UVB is true. It sounds like the guy just let his weed grow for longer rather than the UV light doing jack. If weed needed UV to grow then HID lighting wouldnt work......


ok then do you trust the FAMOUS GREENMAN ??????? Check his website for same info !!!!!!
its fact NOT THEORY ! - THIS IS WHY LANDSTRAINS CLOSER TO THE EQUATOR ARE KNOWN FOR THERE POTENCY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 9, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> Thats what I dont understand, theres a little bit of thc in the roots, but all you need to do is uproot your plant and leave the roots attached instead of chopping them off, then hang it upside down. boiling roots might actually destroy thc on the lower portion of the plant, thc vaporizes at a certain temp. PLZ correct me if Im wrong on this!!!


Ah ha, It's starting all over again, when will it all end.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 9, 2009)

rofl...... we are stoners i suppose..... so what can you expect?


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Mar 9, 2009)

hahahhaah I FUCKING LOVE THIS THREAD!


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 9, 2009)

hahahaa.........


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 9, 2009)

this thread died and came back. kinda like jesus! only this thread is a much more important link in history. the day we all realised the error of our ways and started smoking the real stuff .....ROOTS. yes thats right throw away your bud and light up your roots the salvation is here


----------



## dpjones (Mar 9, 2009)

eza82 said:


> ok then do you trust the FAMOUS GREENMAN ??????? Check his website for same info !!!!!!
> its fact NOT THEORY ! - THIS IS WHY LANDSTRAINS CLOSER TO THE EQUATOR ARE KNOWN FOR THERE POTENCY !!!!!!!!!!


I dunno who these people are but In the video the guy says the trichomes focuse the UV lght onto one point. It also says the trichomes are a defence against the UV.

And the only logical answer to me as to why high potent srains exsist nearer the sun (up high mountains) is because they get more light and thus have a perfect growing enviroment. More Lumens = More bud

Also HID lighting grows bud perfectly. it has no UV init so how can you say its needed?

He uses an example of one grower not using UV and a diff grower using it. There are so many variables in growing thats its impossible to use that example as proof. Imo the guy who used UV just let his plants go longer before harvest.


----------



## dpjones (Mar 9, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> this thread died and came back. kinda like jesus! only this thread is a much more important link in history. the day we all realised the error of our ways and started smoking the real stuff .....ROOTS. yes thats right throw away your bud and light up your roots the salvation is here


.........Amen..........


----------



## dpjones (Mar 9, 2009)

eza82 said:


> its fact NOT THEORY ! - !



A fact is only a fact until its disproved

(see sig)


----------



## eza82 (Mar 9, 2009)

dpjones said:


> I dunno who these people are but In the video the guy says the trichomes focuse the UV lght onto one point. It also says the trichomes are a defence against the UV.
> 
> And the only logical answer to me as to why high potent srains exsist nearer the sun (up high mountains) is because they get more light and thus have a perfect growing enviroment. More Lumens = More bud
> 
> ...


sOME OF THE MOST POTENT ASIAIN ORIG LAND STRAIN SATIVAS... ARE FOUND WITH IN 15 DEGREE FROM THE EQUATOR.... NOT PARTICULARLLY AT HIGH ALTTITUDE BUT IN HOT BARON CLIMATES !
MOST TROPICAL LAND STRAINS ARE AT SEA LEVEL !
hUMIDITY ALSO PLAYS A BIG PART !


----------



## Smo KING (Mar 9, 2009)

this post always makes me laugh i love hettin baked and reading this post


----------



## dpjones (Mar 10, 2009)

eza82 said:


> sOME OF THE MOST POTENT ASIAIN ORIG LAND STRAIN SATIVAS... ARE FOUND WITH IN 15 DEGREE FROM THE EQUATOR.... NOT PARTICULARLLY AT HIGH ALTTITUDE BUT IN HOT BARON CLIMATES !
> MOST TROPICAL LAND STRAINS ARE AT SEA LEVEL !
> hUMIDITY ALSO PLAYS A BIG PART !


What about the rest of my points?


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

try growning the SAME CUTTINGS one in one out (during right season)..... and you tell me which is stronger ! I have done a few times and the outdor just sems to be stronger every time !
More light more bud is obvious, the spectrum I amtalking about dose exsist in MH.... just very little.... The idea of a THC content in a strain grown in HYDRO HID, would produce ie; high-THC plant grown in a low THC environment will likely produce a medium THC result.


Come play ! lets not hijack this thread !
THC - CBD CBN - MAKE MORE USEING UVB`s/ UVA`s..CHEAP&SIMPLE.?!!


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 10, 2009)

eza82 said:


> ok then do you trust the FAMOUS GREENMAN ??????? Check his website for same info !!!!!!
> its fact NOT THEORY ! - THIS IS WHY LANDSTRAINS CLOSER TO THE EQUATOR ARE KNOWN FOR THERE POTENCY !!!!!!!!!!


 

I believe most anything and most everything Greenman says about growing but I think there is some confusion in regards to using the term potency. 


Potency and high THC levels do not always go 100% hand in hand. Durban Poison is considered to be a potent pot and is from an equatorial to semi-tropical region but it has a lower percentage/level of THC compared to many strains that are not considered to be as potent. 

The right combination of THC, THCV, CBN, CBD, CBC and CBL create potency. 

A landrance sativa from an equatorial region is going to have different percentages of THC, THCV, CBN, CBD, CBC and CBL that different types of marijuana.

*THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol)* gets a user high, a larger THC content will produce a stronger high. Without THC you don't get high. 
* 
CBD (Cannabidiol)* increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high. 

Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a buzz or stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired. 
* 
CBN (Cannabinol)* is produced as THC ages and breaks down, this process is known as oxidization. High levels of CBN tend to make the user feel messed up rather than high. 

CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment. Marijuana should be dry prior to storage, and may have to be dried again after being stored somewhere that is humid. 
* 
THCV (Tetrahydrocannabivarin)* *is found primarily in strains of African and Asian cannabis. THCV increases the speed and intensity of THC effects, but also causes the high to end sooner. Weed that smells strong (prior to smoking) might indicate a high level of THCV.* 
* 
CBC (Cannabichromene)* is probably not psychoactive in pure form but is thought to interact with THC to enhance the high. 
* 
CBL (Cannabicyclol)* is a degradative product like CBN. Light converts CBC to CBL. 

If you are a grower, you can experiment with different strains of cannabis to produce the various qualities you seek. 

A medical user looking for something with sleep inducing properties might want to produce a crop that has high levels of CBD. 

Another user looking for a more energetic stone will want to grow a strain that has high levels of THC and low levels of CBD. 

In general, Cannabis sativa has lower levels of CBD and higher levels of THC. Cannabis indica has higher amounts of CBD and lower amounts of THC than sativa.

So all it takes is altering the percentages of the different active ingredients of marijuana and something with a lower level of THC can have a seemingly more potent effect on someone and other times it will work in an opposite manner. 

You can take several different strains with 21% THC content and depending on what the percentages of the other active ingredients in the marijuana is one can stand head and shoulders above the rest and one will lag far behind in their effects because certain active ingredients work against others and others work with and increase the effects of others. 

That is why a strain like Durban Poison that came from an equatorial to semi-tropical region can have a THC content, depending on whose strain you pick it can run from 5% to 15%, can give you a much more amazing high than something with a lot of indica in it that has a 21% THC content. 

It is not higher in THC content but the percentages of the different active ingredients on the marijuana work to give you a more soaring more impressive more amazing head high so to the smoker they say, wow this stuff is POTENT even though it is not as high in levels of THC as other stains that they will just say, this stuff is pretty good. And it is that sort of soaring more impressive more amazing clear cerebral head high that landrace sativas from equatorial and semi-tropical regions gives you.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I believe most anything and most everything Greenman says about growing but I think there is some confusion in regards to using the term potency.
> 
> 
> Potency and high THC levels do not always go 100% hand in hand. Durban Poison is considered to be a potent pot and is from an equatorial to semi-tropical region but it has a lower percentage/level of THC compared to many strains that are not considered to be as potent.
> ...


 - nice post !
- this I understand.... it is thought that it is UVB that triggers and manipulates all of the above ! So in theory it is possible to induce more of (the above)... by introducing such spectrums (nm)..


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 10, 2009)

eza82 said:


> - nice post !
> - this I understand.... it is thought that it is UVB that triggers and manipulates all of the above ! So in theory it is possible to induce more of (the above)... by introducing such spectrums (nm)..


 
I would agree with that &#8230; to a degree. There will always be a genetic factor at play that will limit certain things but yes to a degree it is logical that different amounts of UVB lighting may &#8216;fine tune&#8217; or &#8216;tweak&#8217; certain active ingredients in marijuana. 

It will not alter genetics, you could not take a landrace indica and grow it on the equator and turn it into a sativa high but I would say that it would most likely have somewhat increased levels of some active ingredients and somewhat decreased levels of other active ingredients when compared to the exact same genetic strain grown in a region far away from the equator.


----------



## Knowledge420 (Mar 10, 2009)

i think he was just inertially challenged


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 10, 2009)

This is all extremely interesting guys, but way too serious for hijacking this particular thread, and way off topic, (too serious)
BrickTop, eza has a couple of great threads going that are more suited to your current topic, he has a link in his posts, I'm sure you'd be more than welcome there as you appear to have an extensive knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 10, 2009)

spiked1 said:


> This is all extremely interesting guys, but way too serious for hijacking this particular thread, and way off topic, (too serious)
> BrickTop, eza has a couple of great threads going that are more suited to your current topic, he has a link in his posts, I'm sure you'd be more than welcome there as you appear to have an extensive knowledge on the subject.


 
Not to be argumentative but I was replying to something someone previously stated so it is not as if I swerved or hijacked the thread. 

I might suggest that you track back through the thread to where the original topic was altered and inform that person, and everyone else since then who also posted off topic, that they should have posted what they wrote elsewhere. 

If you have done that and I missed it then I spoke out of turn. If not then you did.

As for the topic of this thread, well it is beyond just being ridiculous. It is a damp tuft of crab infested rectal pubic hair on the anus of the forum. If it were not for its humor value it would have no value at all.


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> Not to be argumentative but I was replying to something someone previously stated so it is not as if I swerved or hijacked the thread.
> 
> I might suggest that you track back through the thread to where the original topic was altered and inform that person, and everyone else since then who also posted off topic, that they should have posted what they wrote elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Well, what I said was a bit tongue in cheek, but I've been following this thread since it started and it's been fun, but I suggest you take your own advice and read the whole thing.
10 points to the original poster for having a sence of humour though.
You need to chill man, you are way too serious.


----------



## eza82 (Mar 10, 2009)

spiked1 said:


> 10 points to the original poster for having a sence of humour though.
> You need to chill man, you are way too serious.


.......


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 10, 2009)

so about those roots.......................


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 10, 2009)

is it true that a solution of nonoxynol 9 and cannabis roots cures aids?


----------



## newb19547 (Mar 10, 2009)

eza82 said:


> rofl...... we are stoners i suppose..... so what can you expect?


*
Truer words were never spoken
*


----------



## Mrwokn (Mar 10, 2009)

No! There is no cure for HIV/AIDS


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mrwokn said:


> No! There is no cure for HIV/AIDS


 are you sure....i heard that magic johnson was testing it out....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 10, 2009)

nickfury510 said:


> are you sure....i heard that magic johnson was testing it out....


yeah all you gotta do is inject yourself with all your cash


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 10, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> yeah all you gotta do is inject yourself with all your cash


 I heard if you boil the cash it works way better


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 10, 2009)

spiked1 said:


> Well, what I said was a bit tongue in cheek, but I've been following this thread since it started and it's been fun, *but I suggest you take your own advice and read the whole thing.*
> 10 points to the original poster for having a sence of humour though.
> *You need to chill man*, you are way too serious.


 
Actually I have read most every post in the thread, not all but most. I laughed, I cried, I almost died. 

Much has been deep and meaningful and poignant but the topic of the thread, that boiling roots in water will cause THC to travel up the plant from the roots into the buds, could only be believed by someone so obtuse that in comparison they would make my cat look like Steven Hawking on a ginkgo biloba drip. 

As for your comment about my needing to chill, well basically that is what my job is, to chill. I am retired and that is all I do. 

You simply mistook an emotionless statement that simply flat out told it like it is with a dash of sarcasm throw in for entertainments sake to be the words of someone in need of Xanax or Valium when that was not at all the case. 

That is not at all that uncommon though for many of those I run across in the various herb growing sites I frequent to do, it happens somewhat often. 

I simply write it off as the person who makes such comments likely having to highly trained of a mind to be able to comprehend the pure crystal clear simplicity of what I write. 

Possibly I need to read more Socrates, Aristotle, Machiavelli, Descartes, Locke, Leibnez, Kant, Hegel, Kierkeguaard, Schopenhauer, Nietzsche, Frege and Sartre so I will better be able to communicate with such people on their level rather than expecting that they will be capable of thinking down to my level. 

That is an evident personal flaw I desperately need to work on. 

P.S. Have you ever noticed that Peter O'Toole has a double phallic name?


----------



## theplantkiller420 (Mar 10, 2009)

i can put a end to this foolish thread here from high times jan 09 issue page 42


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 10, 2009)

theplantkiller420 said:


> i can put a end to this foolish thread here from high times jan 09 issue page 42


 
That is all well and good but those who firmly believe in myths are highly difficult to convince otherwise and to attempt to support and validate their beliefs they will attempt to do what W. C. Fields suggested to be the best way to deal with people. That is; "If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bull_." _

It is one's only defense when they find themselves holding an indefensible position.


----------



## dpjones (Mar 10, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> Actually I have read most every post in the thread, not all but most. I laughed, I cried, I almost died.
> 
> Much has been deep and meaningful and poignant but the topic of the thread, that boiling roots in water will cause THC to travel up the plant from the roots into the buds, could only be believed by someone so obtuse that in comparison they would make my cat look like Steven Hawking on a ginkgo biloba drip.
> 
> ...


I loled


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> Actually I have read most every post in the thread, not all but most. I laughed, I cried, I almost died.
> 
> Much has been deep and meaningful and poignant but the topic of the thread, that boiling roots in water will cause THC to travel up the plant from the roots into the buds, could only be believed by someone so obtuse that in comparison they would make my cat look like Steven Hawking on a ginkgo biloba drip.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is very profound.
Are you a writer by any chance?
If not then you should condider it.
Your words will absolutely go right over the head of 99.9% of people on this forum.
ps: I meant it as a compliment.


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 11, 2009)

theplantkiller420 said:


> i can put a end to this foolish thread here from high times jan 09 issue page 42


Very interesting, and explains why the 48 or 72 hours of darkness before harvest that people here sometimes mention, would, or could be a good thing.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 11, 2009)

spiked1 said:


> Wow, that is very profound.
> Are you a writer by any chance?
> If not then you should condider it.
> Your words will absolutely go right over the head of 99.9% of people on this forum.
> ps: I meant it as a compliment.


 
I am not a professional writer but I have taken a crack at it. 

From the seventh grade all the way through college I was repeatedly told that I should become a writer. Usually the teacher or professor who was telling me that would add that I would need someone to correct my spelling errors and punctuation but that I had a gift for stringing words together. I just never felt that it was what I wanted to do. It wasnt until the mid-90s that I first felt the desire to write and once I began words just flowed from me and I ended up with two movie scripts. 
 
I tried my best to get someone interested in them but no one would even read them. They just said they do not accept unsolicited material. 

One did make it to the big screen even though it did not have my name on it and I never saw a dime from it. I was stupid and foolish and took no steps to protect it and after not being able to get anyone I wanted to be involved with bringing my work to the big screen I just tucked them both away and hoped that one day I would meet the right person and could then dust them off and give it a go. 

I thought I found that big break when I began dating a woman whose ex-brother in law is a writer in Hollywood and has in part written several movies and was on teams of writers for a number of TV shows. She said she would get the two of us together and if he felt one or both were good he would help me and if he felt they needed work he would help with a rewrite and then help me to get them to someone. 

Well the woman and I broke up and a short time later I found out from one of her friends that she had taken a leave of absence from her job and was of all things visiting her ex-brother in law. 

A little over a year later one of my scripts was a movie, though in a somewhat rewritten form, but it was unmistakable that it was my work. 

What was the real clincher was that the womans ex-brother in law was credited as being one of the writers of the movie and my old script was missing. 

I didnt have a legal leg to stand on, as I said I foolishly took no steps to protect either script, and when one was stolen and rewritten and used there was absolutely nothing I could do about it. 

I did speak to my ex-girlfriend about it once and she was very defensive and told me that if I ever accused her or her ex-brother in law or anyone else involved with the making of the film of stealing and using my script I would be sued back into the stone age so I never mention what movie it was in a public forum where anyone could ever find it and use it against me, though I have told individuals in private ways.

It was nominated for four awards and won one. None were Academy Award nominations or wins but it did win the Brussels International Festival of Fantasy Film award. It was nominated for the Academy of Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror Films, USA, the Golden Trailer Award and the Teen Choice Award. 

Again though it was a re-write so while it was more than just evident it was my work it was not as if it was used just as I had written it. The story did not change but a fair bit of the dialogue was re-written so I cannot and will not claim that my work won anything or that it was not rough and crude and it did not need a fair bit of polishing by professionals. 


It just would have been very nice to have been a part of the polishing and the making and to now have my name on something that will survive long after I am dust which was part of my motivation to write in the first place, to leave a mark on the world to let people know I once existed. 
 
Since then I have had the other protected but I rather doubt I will ever bump into anyone else with their foot in the Hollywood door so I believe it will remain for the rest of my life in a folder in my desk drawer and never be anything more than an unfulfilled dream.


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

You know, alot of people on this thread have some really annoying tendencies, you contradict everyones opinion, claiming that roots produce thc, when they are clearly used to transport, food, water, and contain little to no thc, and all you people who are saying the roots do produce thc still have not given an expert explanation as to how the roots produce thc, or even why!!! Untill we receive some solid knowledge, quit contradicting everyones comment without an explanation!!! Fuck all the haters, have a nice day...


----------



## Horizontal Genetics (Mar 11, 2009)

I Have read before the whole purpose of boiling the roots has nothing to do with thc, The whole purpose of imidiately boiling the roots after you take them out of the ground and please excuse my choice of words for iam still a newb and i was a even greater newb when i came across that article so dont criticize me im just putting in my 2 cents. The process of boiling the roots stresses the pores in the bud to close up only enabling water to exit through the leaves and stems therefor reducing chance of mold longating and producing a nice slow smoth dry ready for cure. IF this was to be so, now that i know more of what i knew then all i have to say is that the appeal of the bud is diminished due to how curing bud highly increases your buds apeal since after curing more resin glands tend to extract themselfs from the bud. But if bud appeal isint your greatest concern there you go


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

Its about fucking time someone answered that damn question, Thank you man, +rep to you newbie. Do you know exactly how long to boil the roots for??? Nothing like a newb giving a better explanation than a trash talking, wine ass expert...


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

wow we actually got a reason why this might be worth doing... hey horizontal genetics where did you read that?


----------



## Horizontal Genetics (Mar 11, 2009)

I have no clue where i found the information, I was just contemplating growing when i stumbled across the info, i guess good i atleast remember. Hope someone finds this. It was not a forum, more like an article


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

dpjones said:


> I was told the roots were boiled on this stuff I had.


looks to me like they were deep fried ...


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

So who here has actually boiled the roots on there plant??? Is this a regular process for you??? Excuse my questions and insults Im just still confused on if this is something I should do, because I never had before!!!


----------



## Cannibustible (Mar 11, 2009)

Horizontal Genetics said:


> I Have read before the whole purpose of boiling the roots has nothing to do with thc, The whole purpose of imidiately boiling the roots after you take them out of the ground and please excuse my choice of words for iam still a newb and i was a even greater newb when i came across that article so dont criticize me im just putting in my 2 cents. The process of boiling the roots stresses the pores in the bud to close up only enabling water to exit through the leaves and stems therefor reducing chance of mold longating and producing a nice slow smoth dry ready for cure. IF this was to be so, now that i know more of what i knew then all i have to say is that the appeal of the bud is diminished due to how curing bud highly increases your buds apeal since after curing more resin glands tend to extract themselfs from the bud. But if bud appeal isint your greatest concern there you go


this is one of the best explanations, it is pretty similar to what my parents told me. thanks for this one.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Mar 11, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> So who here has actually boiled the roots on there plant??? Is this a regular process for you??? Excuse my questions and insults Im just still confused on if this is something I should do, because I never had before!!!


Well, I left a 5 gallon DWC out on back porch on a very hot day last summer. The sun was attracted by the black bucket and soon the water became really fucking hot and killed my plant. 

Does that Qualify as boiling the roots????


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 11, 2009)

Cannibustible said:


> this is one of the best explanations, it is pretty similar to what my parents told me. thanks for this one.


First, I can't believe this is still going, really? 

Second, how was that a good explanation of anything. It was a vague recollection of an article written by who know's sometime in the past. This is sort of like believing in God, because someone claimed it, it must be true. Just because no one has explained it to you HOW or WHY it works isn't a reason for you not go spouting it off and acting as though it were factual. It's hearsay at best and completely unfounded thus far.

Defenders of the boiling (really?), please do an experiment, I would, but frankly it seems a waste of time completely.


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

That was a good explantion, because of the simple fact that it is the only explanation partaining to the particular question we have all been asking in this whole god damn thread, smart ass!!!


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 11, 2009)

hey amcgin. give it up bro. there is no good reason to do this. everyone on here "saying you should" is fucking with you. like when i said i just squeeze the thc right outta the roots into my mouth, i was kidding. roots dont contain thc and if they do it is in trace amounts. this whole fucking concept is fucking retarded. so get you fuckin panties out of a bunch and stop asking for a legit reason to boil you fucking roots.


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 11, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> That was a good explantion, because of the simple fact that it is the only explanation partaining to the particular question we have all been asking in this whole god damn thread, smart ass!!!


Just as worthless as any other explanation. Not founded on anything, no details, not particularly relevant.


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 11, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> Just as worthless as any other explanation. Not founded on anything, no details, not particularly relevant.


I did however find this interesting read that supports the theory, but still does not go in depth into experiments or the validity of the statement:


Boiling attached Cannabis roots after harvesting whole plants, but before drying, is an interesting technique. Origi nally it was thought by cultivators that boiling the roots would force resins to the floral clusters. In actuality, there are very few resins within the vascular system of the plant and most of the resins have been secreted in the heads of glandular trichomes. Once resins are secreted they are no longer water-soluble and are not part of the vascular system. As a result, neither boiling nor any other process will move resins and cannabinoids around the plant. However, boiling the roots does lengthen the drying time of the whole plant. Boiling the roots shocks the stomata of the leaves and forces them to close immediately; less water vapor is allowed to escape and the floral clusters dry more slowly. If the leaves are left intact when drying, the water evaporates through the leaves instead of through the flowers.


----------



## gangjababy (Mar 11, 2009)

Horizontal Genetics said:


> I Have read before the whole purpose of boiling the roots has nothing to do with thc, The whole purpose of imidiately boiling the roots after you take them out of the ground and please excuse my choice of words for iam still a newb and i was a even greater newb when i came across that article so dont criticize me im just putting in my 2 cents. The process of boiling the roots stresses the pores in the bud to close up only enabling water to exit through the leaves and stems therefor reducing chance of mold longating and producing a nice slow smoth dry ready for cure. IF this was to be so, now that i know more of what i knew then all i have to say is that the appeal of the bud is diminished due to how curing bud highly increases your buds apeal since after curing more resin glands tend to extract themselfs from the bud. But if bud appeal isint your greatest concern there you go


That sounds like a load of shit, let your soil dry out before harvest and keep your temp in the high 70's and there will be no mold.


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 11, 2009)

gangjababy said:


> That sounds like a load of shit, let your soil dry out before harvest and keep your temp in the high 70's and there will be no mold.



Jorge Cervantes says it's "crazy" to boil your roots upon harvest.


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2009)

I wonder if grape seeds move up from the roots into the grapes 

Lazerb, so, would you say it may have advantages for curing in dryer areas?


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 11, 2009)

ANC said:


> I wonder if grape seeds move up from the roots into the grapes
> 
> Lazerb, so, would you say it may have advantages for curing in dryer areas?


Nah, I don't buy any of it. I think it's malarky. 

I was just giving some credit to the statement earlier about the stomato pores and theory that it could help. Personally, I think it's bullshit.


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

alright, I give up, I will not boil my roots.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

Cannibustible said:


> this is one of the best explanations, it is pretty similar to what my parents told me. thanks for this one.


i wish my parents told me how to grow...


----------



## Cannibustible (Mar 11, 2009)

i think i did boil the roots of the plants i grew the year my parents told me to do so. never smoked any of it, id have to ask the fahj. as for calling that explanation worthless as any other statement is ignorant as shit. like amc gin said its the only post that gives a non technical explanation which is easy to understand, that DOESNT't have anything to do with thc, its all about the curing process. stop raggin on people for given a valid post. i quote "please excuse my choice of words for iam still a newb and i was a even greater newb when i came across that article so dont criticize me im just putting in my 2 cents", i personally think it makes alot of cents (haha). call me a dumbass, i made this thread


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 11, 2009)

Cannibustible said:


> i think i did boil the roots of the plants i grew the year my parents told me to do so. never smoked any of it, id have to ask the fahj. as for calling that explanation worthless as any other statement is ignorant as shit. like amc gin said its the only post that gives a non technical explanation which is easy to understand, that DOESNT't have anything to do with thc, its all about the curing process. stop raggin on people for given a valid post. i quote "please excuse my choice of words for iam still a newb and i was a even greater newb when i came across that article so dont criticize me im just putting in my 2 cents", i personally think it makes alot of cents (haha). call me a dumbass, i made this thread


I didn't rag on it until someone came along and stated that it was a GOOD explanation. It's not a GOOD explanation. The poster never claimed it was good so I wasn't raggin' him. I'm raggin' on someone that believes that the explanation is good or somehow lends merit to the claim that boiling the roots is beneficial. No evidence, hardly a theory, vaguely recollected from an old article is hardly a GOOD explanation.

But this is a pointless topic, if you want to boil your roots for some reason, go for it.

If you want to try it with half your harvest and compare that too is your prerogative, if the results turn out and you post them here that would be considered evidence. Bring forth some information as to WHY it would be beneficial, some information as to WHY the pores would close and proof that this has benefical results would be interesting. Otherwise, I'll go ahead and consider it malarky.


----------



## Cannibustible (Mar 11, 2009)

i guess ill be doing that for this seasons outdoor, won't be a while til evidence comes from me.


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

Laserbrn, you have issues. You should leave the thread if you dont want to know if there are benefits to boiling your roots... Thats what we are here for!!! If you dont support trying to find these benefits you should find another thread to terrorize.


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 11, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> Laserbrn, you have issues. You should leave the thread if you dont want to know if there are benefits to boiling your roots... Thats what we are here for!!! If you dont support trying to find these benefits you should find another thread to terrorize.


 
you guys think this thread is about boiling the roots and the possible benefits of doing so. Really it's just a place for non-delusional people to laugh at those that believe that birth control pills make plants females and all other sorts of nonsense.

I have actually added to this discussion, you are just too stuck in your ways to see it. Rather than sit around and theorize about garbage, try it. If you see a noticeable gain in potency, taste, smoke, overall cure or anything else substantial, by all means I would love to sit and theorize as to WHY this happening.

Right now you are theorizing about something that many have tried and the more experienced have found it's not valuable. If Jorge Cervantes has tried it and it says it doesn't work and if you google it and search you'll find many other discussions, many more threads, and a whole lot of the same garbage. No one has any proof that it does work or that it's beneficial.

Why not work on another area of your growing where others have seen gains rather than try to prove something yer pappy told you that was completely unfounded and based on the myth that you would be "foceing the THC to the buds"


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 11, 2009)

Im convinced, your right!!! Peace out, +rep to laserbrn.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

alright, ill boil my roots from now on ... thanks


----------



## Cannibustible (Mar 11, 2009)

i've never encouraged the idea that this method forces thc to the buds, this thread just got straight ignorant. it was good while it lasted.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

hahahahahaaha... yes we have finally reached page 30!!!!!


----------



## anthony6216 (Mar 11, 2009)

I knew a older lady who grew medical and with all six of her plants she would boil the roots then hang them to dry and was all outdoor too. I have to say of all the years smoking and growing pot it is still to this day some of the best pot.(not saying boiling the roots is the cause)

Peace and 1love,
anthony


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 11, 2009)

anthony6216 said:


> I knew a older lady who grew medical and with all six of her plants she would boil the roots then hang them to dry and was all outdoor too. I have to say of all the years smoking and growing pot it is still to this day some of the best pot.(not saying boiling the roots is the cause)
> 
> Peace and 1love,
> anthony


are you saying u smoked weed that had the roots boiled and it was some of the best you ever had?


----------



## laserbrn (Mar 11, 2009)

Cannibustible said:


> i guess ill be doing that for this seasons outdoor, won't be a while til evidence comes from me.


I thought that you were going to harvest some of the your buds as they become fully mature and that you were going to boil the roots of the remaining buds and see if there was a noticeable difference? 

I will admit that I unsubsribed this thread for awhile and didn't read every post as it went downhill really fast and didn't seem to continue to have healthy discussion.

Did you follow through on this and boil the roots?

Was there a noticeable difference or any reason to believe that it had an effect?


----------



## dpjones (Mar 11, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> Laserbrn, you have issues. You should leave the thread if you dont want to know if there are benefits to boiling your roots... Thats what we are here for!!! If you dont support trying to find these benefits you should find another thread to terrorize.


This thread is a joke plain and simple


----------



## ejf1676 (Mar 11, 2009)

a friend of mine did do this when we where younger and had heard from an old hippy that boiling the root ball was a good way to increase potency we did it and it made a huge mess

his whole kitchen was covered in resin from the steam and was a bitch to clean up 

it did not increase the potency and in fact left the buds fluffy and light like they had been washed

we were very disappointed in the results and have never done it again and have rarely heard people talk about it 

thanx


----------



## holmes (Mar 11, 2009)

this was so fucking funny!!!!

but now i have a question, is there any thc inside the buds, or just the trichomes on the surface
is there anything inside the buds that make you happy?


----------



## Cannibustible (Mar 11, 2009)

laserbrn said:


> Did you follow through on this and boil the roots?
> 
> Was there a noticeable difference or any reason to believe that it had an effect?


No, i didn't boil the roots on her.i only had the one and decided not to make a mess. i'd rather wait till i have a few to toy with outdoors, where i don't have to clean. theres a couple pics of the buds i picked a couple pages back.


----------



## Horizontal Genetics (Mar 11, 2009)

so i found the information
Boiling attached Cannabis roots after harvesting whole plants, but before drying, is an interesting technique. Originally it was thought by cultivators that boiling the roots would force resins to the floral clusters. In actuality, there are very few resins within the vascular system of the plant and most of the resins have been secreted in the heads of glandular trichomes. Once resins are secreted they are no longer water-soluble and are not part of the vascular system. As a result, neither boiling nor any other process will move resins and cannabinoids around the plant. However, boiling the roots does lengthen the drying time of the whole plant. Boiling the roots shocks the stomata of the leaves and forces them to close immediately; less water vapor is allowed to escape and the floral clusters dry more slowly. If the leaves are left intact when drying, the water evaporates through the leaves instead of through the flowers.

Whole plants, limbs, and floral clusters are usually hung upside down or laid out on screen trays to dry. Many cultivators believe that hanging floral clusters upside-down to dry makes the resins flow by gravity to the limb tips. As with boiling roots, little if any transport of cannabinoids and resins through the vascular system occurs after the plant is harvested. Inverted drying does cause the leaves to hang next to the floral clusters as they dry, and the resins are protected from rubbing off during handling. Floral clusters also appear more attractive and larger if they are hung to dry.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 12, 2009)

i cant believe people are still trying to make something good out of this thread. its all tree hugging hippy crap. from what everyone is saying this "*technique*" is older than most the growers on here, yet no one does it! if it really did work then it would be something everyone did. it would go> seed or clone, veg, flower, flush, "*boil your roots*", dry and cure. people have always cured weed for as long as i can remember, they do it for potency, looks,and smell and they do it cos it works. so if boiling the roots is such a breakthrough then why doesnt everyone do it. i know i would if it worked. 
i was just on this thread for a laugh at first but it,s getting out of hand a bit now.
so chop your roots off, smoke some weed, chill out and forget about it.
peace and love


----------



## Horizontal Genetics (Mar 12, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i cant believe people are still trying to make something good out of this thread. its all tree hugging hippy crap. from what everyone is saying this "*technique*" is older than most the growers on here, yet no one does it! if it really did work then it would be something everyone did. it would go> seed or clone, veg, flower, flush, "*boil your roots*", dry and cure. people have always cured weed for as long as i can remember, they do it for potency, looks,and smell and they do it cos it works. so if boiling the roots is such a breakthrough then why doesnt everyone do it. i know i would if it worked.
> i was just on this thread for a laugh at first but it,s getting out of hand a bit now.
> so chop your roots off, smoke some weed, chill out and forget about it.
> peace and love


Its not rocket science its just a safer way to dry your buds, more like " to each his own", this may not be apealing to you but to someone who has gotten mold in thei bud they might be wanting to try it, man you poeple need to chill out with all this " this is getting out of hand" stuff, its called being open minded.


----------



## dpjones (Mar 12, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> i cant believe people are still trying to make something good out of this thread. its all tree hugging hippy crap. from what everyone is saying this "*technique*" is older than most the growers on here, yet no one does it! if it really did work then it would be something everyone did. it would go> seed or clone, veg, flower, flush, "*boil your roots*", dry and cure. people have always cured weed for as long as i can remember, they do it for potency, looks,and smell and they do it cos it works. so if boiling the roots is such a breakthrough then why doesnt everyone do it. i know i would if it worked.
> i was just on this thread for a laugh at first but it,s getting out of hand a bit now.
> so chop your roots off, smoke some weed, chill out and forget about it.
> peace and love


maybe its you who needs to chill out man.

Oh ye as far as im aware curing does nothing to the potency of the weed only for the taste and smoke

And remember all to reach for that pinch of salt when browsing the web


----------



## anthony6216 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yo whats up man yeah it was some of the best pot but the lady knew what she was doing outdoor So not saying its from boiling roots but she did boiler her roots every time she cut!
Peace and 1love,
anthony


----------



## kingc (Mar 12, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> You should take note of your profile name!!! This has to be in my top ten all time ridiculous, unfounded, facts from fools chart.




ahahha quote a quote


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 12, 2009)

anthony6216 said:


> Yo whats up man yeah it was some of the best pot but the lady knew what she was doing outdoor So not saying its from boiling roots but she did boiler her roots every time she cut!
> Peace and 1love,
> anthony


hah.... thats cool. not proof that it does anything good, but its does prove that its not bad to boil the roots.

maybe someone should try growing 2 plants exactly the same then boiling the roots on one and see which is better.


----------



## anthony6216 (Mar 12, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hah.... thats cool. not proof that it does anything good, but its does prove that its not bad to boil the roots.
> 
> maybe someone should try growing 2 plants exactly the same then boiling the roots on one and see which is better.



Yeah I dunno I never done it dont really plan too but you never know people have all there own crazy ass ways!
peace and 1love,
anthony


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hah.... thats cool. not proof that it does anything good, but its does prove that its not bad to boil the roots.
> 
> maybe someone should try growing 2 plants exactly the same then boiling the roots on one and see which is better.


i pick you


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 12, 2009)

i would totally do it if i could. but i cant grow anything at the moment except for some small hidden plants. when i can grow again ill try it and post up my results.


----------



## anthony6216 (Mar 13, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> i would totally do it if i could. but i cant grow anything at the moment except for some small hidden plants. when i can grow again ill try it and post up my results.


Yeah I can't grow either but oh well. Good thing friends are growers. Hopefully next month Ill be medical that's my plan. Ill have to try the experiment too 
peace and 1love,
anthony


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 14, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hah.... thats cool. not proof that it does anything good, but its does prove that its not bad to boil the roots.
> 
> maybe someone should try growing 2 plants exactly the same then boiling the roots on one and see which is better.


 give me 5 weeks....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 18, 2009)

Horizontal Genetics said:


> Its not rocket science its just a safer way to dry your buds, more like " to each his own", this may not be apealing to you but to someone who has gotten mold in thei bud they might be wanting to try it, man you poeple need to chill out with all this " this is getting out of hand" stuff, its called being open minded.


why are you talking about mold? did you even read my post before you quoted it? i wasd on about the root boiling being pointless! i never said anything about mold or drying.
how would boiling roots prevent mold.
people should read properly then think about what they are about to say before they post.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 18, 2009)

dpjones said:


> maybe its you who needs to chill out man.
> 
> *hey i was talking to everyone on the thread no need to get personal*
> 
> ...


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Mar 19, 2009)

this may be off topic slighty but it is about curing and drying...er the lack there off...my dumb ass exgirlfriend got ahold of her dads plant (shes1, im not sure of the strain excatly but it was a purp, anyway, being the dumb bitch she is, she clipped it prematurely and smoked it, with out drying it or curing or nothing..im so glad i wasnt around when that bowl got passed...mmm chloraphil


----------



## dpjones (Mar 19, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> * First the bud is "dried", but can still contain some moisture within. By using the "cure", the THC slowly becomes psychoactive. Curing builds a more uniformily dried bud with a better burn and taste. Almost all the THC converts to the usable psychoactive cannabinoid over the alotted time, without the degradation from drying the bud rapidly with heat.*
> 
> so if this is true then without curing there will be degrading of thc there for *less potent. <this may be wrong got it from off this website*


Hmmm im not so sure, the science of thc and all the other abbreviations that go with it is beyond me. But i can say that i have taken matured bud of a plant, stuck it in the oven to dry for 20 mins, smoked it and still got just as ripped as when it was fully cured.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 22, 2009)

wow this is still going.....hah


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Mar 22, 2009)

its too good to let die haha


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 22, 2009)

dpjones said:


> Hmmm im not so sure, the science of thc and all the other abbreviations that go with it is beyond me. But i can say that i have taken matured bud of a plant, stuck it in the oven to dry for 20 mins, smoked it and still got just as ripped as when it was fully cured.


At temperatures of 80 degrees or above THC begins to break down. What got you high after an oven drying would have been better had it been dried in a proper way.


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 22, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> At temperatures of 80 degrees or above THC begins to break down. What got you high after an oven drying would have been better had it been dried in a proper way.


I don't understand how THC breaks down at 80*.
When my plants are creating THC in an 85* environment!
Can you elaborate, please?


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Mar 23, 2009)

wait..doesnt it get above 85 degrees when yer burnin it?


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 23, 2009)

richslayerbc08 said:


> wait..doesnt it get above 85 degrees when yer burnin it?


 Yes, and can you imagine how much were loosing when we vaporize it at 350-360!! I bet it all just goes up in vapor at those temps!


----------



## dpjones (Mar 23, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> At temperatures of 80 degrees or above THC begins to break down. What got you high after an oven drying would have been better had it been dried in a proper way.










The oven was on the lowest setting which is about 60 degs i think.

He ment 80 celcius which is ~180 f


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 23, 2009)

80* celsius, LOL
Now it makes sense!
Ya, must of spaced over the whole different scale of measure.
Thank for clearing that up.


----------



## krack (Mar 23, 2009)

you are wrong


----------



## nadinamirror (Mar 27, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> you dumb fucks where do you possiably think (crystals)(TRICHOMES)come from.haha i guess they just appear out of nowhere like majic. or just maybe thc travels up from the roots and forms crystals on the bud. not saying you cant cure any other way just saying if you want your bud at its fullest potential and highness. leave the roots on so the shit can drain out of the roots too


 
thanks for the info will try


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 29, 2009)

hahahahahaha... my favorite thread stilll going.....


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 29, 2009)

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water! 

This thread is like a case of the &#8216;roids. It seems to go away but in the back of your mind you know it will not only come back but that it will come back with a vengeance.


----------



## smokingblunts (Mar 29, 2009)

yea yea
i heard if you dip the rooots in a bucket of supreme gasoline it will shock the roots so hard that it will send the thc rushing up to the buds and you can litterly see the resin pumping out of the nugs man try it you wont be dissapointed bra


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 29, 2009)

Like a racing fuel for cars??? Are you serious and have you tried this yourself??? Thats some crazy shit if it works man, sounds kinda cool though!


----------



## Gmaccin6 (Mar 29, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> Like a racing fuel for cars??? Are you serious and have you tried this yourself??? Thats some crazy shit if it works man, sounds kinda cool though!


dude i think he was bullshittin dont fucc up ur bud


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 29, 2009)

I think he is too man, just wanted some more info!!! Usually when they dont answer they are lying,lol.


----------



## dpjones (Mar 30, 2009)

bump.................


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 31, 2009)

smokingblunts said:


> yea yea
> i heard if you dip the rooots in a bucket of supreme gasoline it will shock the roots so hard that it will send the thc rushing up to the buds and you can litterly see the resin pumping out of the nugs man try it you wont be dissapointed bra


yea man that shit works awsome everyone should try it. ohh yea but you have to piss in the gas for it to work even better.


----------



## piroe21 (Mar 31, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


lmao! thc doesnt come from the roots it comes from all the little crystals around the flower or bud! the reason you hang upside down is so the resin stay at the tip of the buds and doesnt fall back into the stem, leaves and roots! clip any big fan leaves and anything hangin out the flowers since this will cause your buds to taste like hay!! Another reason is to let good airflow through the plant so it dries evenly


----------



## dpjones (Mar 31, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> yea man that shit works awsome everyone should try it. ohh yea but you have to piss in the gas for it to work even better.



tried it and it works, got so ripped off the smoke i couldnt stand for hours


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 6, 2009)

Boiling attached Cannabis roots after harvesting whole plants, but before drying, is an interesting technique. Originally it was thought by cultivators that boiling the roots would force resins to the floral clusters. *In actuality, there are very few resins within the vascular system of the plant and most of the resins have been secreted in the heads of glandular trichomes. Once resins are secreted they are no longer water-soluble and are not part of the vascular system.* *As a result, neither boiling nor any other process will move resins and cannabinoids around the plant.* However, boiling the roots does lengthen the drying time of the whole plant. Boiling the roots shocks the stomata of the leaves and forces them to close immediately; less water vapor is allowed to escape and the floral clusters dry more slowly. If the leaves are left intact when drying, the water evaporates through the leaves instead of through the flowers.


----------



## Sure Shot (Apr 6, 2009)

piroe21 said:


> lmao! the reason you hang upside down is so the resin stay at the tip of the buds and doesnt fall back into the stem, leaves and roots! clip any big fan leaves and anything hangin out the flowers since this will cause your buds to taste like hay!!


1 misinformed individual ridiculing another misinformed individual.

I wonder if these guys conduct their research during _*recess*_ or _*nappy-time*_?


----------



## dpjones (Apr 6, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> 1 misinformed individual ridiculing another misinformed individual.
> 
> I wonder if these guys conduct their research during _*recess*_ or _*nappy-time*_?


lol dude you missed the party, most of what is on this thread is now just piss take on top of piss take


----------



## Sure Shot (Apr 6, 2009)

LMAO, Its all so clear now!
I got ya.
My bad!


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't believe I just read this whole thread.........


----------



## Cannibustible (Apr 18, 2009)

haha, i made this thread and i havent even read it all. that sucks for you i guess


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cannibustible said:


> haha, i made this thread and i havent even read it all. that sucks for you i guess


Yeah, kinda, I just couldn't stop.....


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 18, 2009)

oh shit its back....


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Apr 18, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> oh shit its back....


I'm sorry, .

THE END


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 18, 2009)

its funny i didnt think we would see this again but someone always brings it up.


----------



## dpjones (Apr 18, 2009)

*yosh*!!!!!!!!


----------



## llLOU (Apr 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> got any pics of your Mom?


Man that's harsh !, Cruel !


----------



## llLOU (Apr 18, 2009)

SimpleSimon said:


> I am sorry to inform you all. But you all don't have a CLUE of what your talking about.
> 
> THC or "The Honey Coating" as its called by its scientific name. Is actually sprayed on the plant by aliens, who come down with the flying spaghetti monster at night. They vaporize and come into our grow rooms through induction fans. They then use their Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator to THC'ify the plants.
> 
> This has all been well documented people. Like really...*shakes head*


Exactly!!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 27, 2009)

my comp has been down and i missed this thread


----------



## _secret (Apr 27, 2009)

what?? from the roots and buds?? i always sprinkle my crystals on after harvest

the neighborhood kids always come back itching for more


----------



## fly (Apr 27, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


both boiling and hanging with the roots are urban myths the thc isnt in the roots


----------



## rustybud (Apr 27, 2009)

36 pages fukin hell i wud hate to b da guy hu posted dis theard .. feelin small r we lol ...


----------



## _secret (Apr 27, 2009)

i cant believe people just like 'fly' read the first page and not bother to read the other 35 pages before responding


----------



## ZeroBuds (Apr 27, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


LoL That has to be the nuttiest thing I have ever heard. 

The Roots and stems contain virtually no THC. 

The reason people hang plants is because it makes it easier to manage while drying so please don't spout off crazy answers without doing a little research first. 

There are so many inaccurate things like this out there that confuse new growers so please verify what your posting is correct before posting it please. This process can be daunting enough for a newbie without adding disinformation. 

Zero


----------



## Horizontal Genetics (Apr 27, 2009)

I been awnser this a long time ago. the reason for boiling the roots is to shock the porous glands on the leaves and it shocks them close so when your drying your bud you do not have water coming out through your small bud leaves but as from the fan leaves since the shock does not reach that farkiss-ass


----------



## ZeroBuds (Apr 28, 2009)

_secret said:


> i cant believe people just like 'fly' read the first page and not bother to read the other 35 pages before responding


Why is that so hard to believe? Between being busy or High I don't always read all the pages of a thread before responding, particularly when it is over 30+ pages. 

Although in this case I wish I would of had time to read the whole thing first cause I could of cracked even more jokes. LoL

Zero


----------



## dpjones (Apr 29, 2009)

ZeroBuds said:


> LoL That has to be the nuttiest thing I have ever heard.
> 
> The Roots and stems contain virtually no THC.
> 
> ...


----------



## tat2d420 (Jul 3, 2009)

No shit! Well said bro.


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 3, 2009)

haha u brought back the best thread ever.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 3, 2009)

ridiculous is all i will say regarding root boiling. to any who disagree educate yourself on the biology of cannabis.


----------



## johnny961 (Jul 3, 2009)

When shes finished shes finished is what she said.


----------



## skuff (Jul 3, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


thats bullshit. THC comes from the buds


----------



## kubrickzghost (Jul 4, 2009)

Horizontal Genetics said:


> I been awnser this a long time ago. the reason for boiling the roots is to shock the porous glands on the leaves and it shocks them close so when your drying your bud you do not have water coming out through your small bud leaves but as from the fan leaves since the shock does not reach that farkiss-ass



He's right. Boiling your roots does not move any THC through the plant. And if you leave the fan leaves on the plant, water vapor will escape from the fan leaves because the boiling water closes the stomata in the flowers where the water escapes. The downside is it lengthens the drying time.

They used to boil roots in the 70's/80's, but I am avoiding boiling roots. Next harvest, I'm leaving my fan leaves on the plant. It's suggested that fan leaves will help protect the trichomes on the flowers during handling.


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 4, 2009)

wow... 37 pages of this!


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 4, 2009)

heres another one of those silly things people use to say to do back in the day 'stick a rusty nail through the main stem' i forget why something about a stress response.


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Jul 4, 2009)

this guy had a definite waterboy complex. but but but but momma said dat thc is produced in da roots


----------



## rustybud (Jul 4, 2009)

38 pages wise up folks lol


----------



## zoso914 (Jul 4, 2009)

I put a 1940 penny between stock and prop stick.


----------



## zoso914 (Jul 4, 2009)

For the copper content I KNOW what a noob


----------



## zoso914 (Jul 4, 2009)

You know since this thread is so long I hope you don't mine Originator if I ask a quick question. My question is how do you make hash from a botched harvest of marijuana,and if it is possible?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 4, 2009)

YES IT LIVE,S MMMMMWAHAHAHAHAHAH 
I WAITED FOR THIS DAY 
EPIC THREAD.
anyone who skipped too the end of this thread should read it all.
fucking hilarious. when it was fresh i used too wait for it too pop up in my subscriptions........I LOVE THIS THREAD...it is the definition of stupid 
hahahahah stoned


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

I know where he learned....  

Fucking ACE!!!!* 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/10004-how-not-grow-dope.html

*I mean it... just click it...

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/10004-how-not-grow-dope.html


----------



## mizu345 (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL THC in roots but boiling roots before harvesting, might not wanna do that cause you could negatively shock the plant before harvest


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 5, 2009)

the kid who started this thread probably has a complex or killed himself by now after the brutal slaughter of posts on here. natural selection at work needless to say he will be careful with future posts.


----------



## bleedintears (Jul 5, 2009)

you know this is the one time i am going to skip through reading the whole thread
this may have already been said but W/E
this is only a theory 
the poin of builing the roots is to exite the juices withing the plant this causes what ever thc that is stored withing the stalks flow to the tips of the plant.
There is nothing in the roots.But there is in the stalk,.I know cuz i still make stem tea
You can bash this thory all you wabt. it is just a theory


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I will boil my buds...

Should I add salt?









it looks like there's sugar on it already...

Maybe I should bake them instead...









ah fuck it...

I'll roast them.... in my pipe...


----------



## bleedintears (Jul 6, 2009)

beautiful pics gypsy 
i know you may be mocking the idea but it was just a theory open for comment


----------



## more4u2c (Jul 6, 2009)

hey I got a whole bunch of chronic roots do you (HOLDTHATSHITIN) want to buy them I'll give you a great deal bro. hell, I'll give you all my roots if you never post anything ever again.


----------



## mizu345 (Jul 6, 2009)

Im going to say this once and only once, have any of you considered that you are being trolled?


----------



## ImTheDude (Jul 6, 2009)

........LMAO!!!!!!!!!!
That was some funny shit!!!! Dude I was about to say fuck it and just jump to the end of the thread and bust Justholdthatshitin out but it was to fuckin' funny! I kept reading and that shit just kept gettin' better with Fdd occasional quips and everybody bustin' that dude out! I feel sorry for the OP tho cuz everybody thought it was him who said it... But dude I just blazed up my  started readin' this and couldn't stop. "Inertialy I didn't understand want you meant. " LMAO X-D We should have a Forum on here called Stonable Material or somethin' for these threads! No, no! Somethin' Like RIU Original Literature where they got like the 'Character's' Which are the main Users and shit! Man. This took a long time to write and I think I should like just stop and not post this but I think I'm just stoned enough to say fuck it and do it so here goes!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

bleedintears said:


> beautiful pics gypsy
> i know you may be mocking the idea but it was just a theory open for comment


I'm just having fun...

I know some of the tribes in South America drink tea made of the roots... for health and spiritual purposes...


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 6, 2009)

no trolls just stupid. i love when idiots defend there position nothing more entertaining read the first few pages classic.


----------



## 001 (Jul 6, 2009)

i cant believe this thread....lol


----------



## Mr.Niceguy03 (Jul 7, 2009)

Holdthatshit do everyone a favor and don't give stupid advise on here u just make urself look like an idiot to everyone on riu that knows better... Ur a idiot do some research before u open ur mouth dude.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Jul 7, 2009)

Well according to Jorge's bible he says boiling roots is crazy. I like the guys who say hanging your plants is so the THC can run down from the stems into the buds. NOT. I never tried to smoke a stem before but if someone has a gottten high instead of a headache more power to 'em. not that Jorge is the last word or any thing but I would say he has talked to at least a few growers in his day.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 7, 2009)

holdthatshitin said:


> you dumb fucks where do you possiably think (crystals)(TRICHOMES)come from.haha i guess they just appear out of nowhere like majic. or just maybe thc travels up from the roots and forms crystals on the bud. not saying you cant cure any other way just saying if you want your bud at its fullest potential and highness. leave the roots on so the shit can drain out of the roots too


you know you sound dumb, right?

SHACK OUT!


----------



## Roland (Jul 8, 2009)

richslayerbc08 said:


> idk..if one of my 2 plants show to be female i will try the nail in the stalk 24 hours before harvest and let you know..(ill clip 1 bud when i drive the nail in for a controll..and then see how the rest do)
> and if they both show female i will nail one and boil the roots of the other one....
> fuck it why not settle this ya know


 ...............................*try it .. let me know ..pls *



born2killspam said:


> I agree the thc production may not be instantaneous, but if there is any sense to this it may have to do with increasing the internal pressure to send more goodness up to the tops to be metabolized.. Hanging plants to dry is along the same context in theory, just slower.. Don't get me wrong, I'm not siding with the outcast.. Its just important to consider how long after the chop various processes continue.. Plants and cats are both really funny in the sense that they can be alive, and dead at the same time..


.............................. *it makes gravity work with the plant to keep those good little molecules flowing to the tips*




stumps said:


> back in the days when you paid 10.00 for a four finger bag.


.................... *15.00 for good oaxacan in 1971 for me .. I was dumfounde and hated payin 15.00 for a weighed oz*



born2killspam said:


> Around here in the late 70's a lid of stuff good enough to be sold as Acapulco Gold was about $2 more than a lid of lesser stuff.. So usually $15-17/lid..
> For those who don't know, a lid is a bit less than an ounce.. Basically an ounce minus whatever the dealer pinched..


 ....................*Haha I only pinched one thumbnail bud*



eza82 said:


> Sry....... your wrong.... THC is only produced by tric`s in the DISC cell..... with are on SOME leaf and bud.....ONLY ! THC is so minute that its about 1/100th of the total tric........ it will suprise you how LITTLE THC is in the dope plant !!!!
> 
> watch ALL of this !
> 
> ...


 .... AGREEED




smokingblunts said:


> yea yea
> i heard if you dip the rooots in a bucket of supreme gasoline it will shock the roots so hard that it will send the thc rushing up to the buds and you can litterly see the resin pumping out of the nugs man try it you wont be dissapointed bra


 ............. *Haha did u singe your eyebrows on that doobie ?*


*I boiled the roots for several hours .. they never wilted .. I guess it forced all those molecules flowing thru the roots and stalks to the resin heads .. Try it in a controlled experiment .. tell us if it's better to boil or not to boil .. Hahaha*


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 8, 2009)

The only people Ive ever heard talk about boiling the roots were ignorant or misinformed individuals. Some will continue to tell you that it works even after telling them otherwise. Mostly tweekers. 

Page 40, awesome.


----------



## Cannibustible (Jul 15, 2011)

BUMP, haven't been on this site in forever. This post was huge for nothing, sorry.


----------



## bamfrivet (Jul 15, 2011)

holdthatshitin said:


> first off no no no. dont ever cut the damn buds off the plant . hang it up root and all and dont tuch a damn thing till the buds are dry . thc comes from the damn roots does anyone understand this???? if you cut branches off there is no reason to even hang the shit up. the reason of hanging a plant upside down for is to let all the thc fall out of the roots into the buds. make sense?????


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. This is defiantly going in my next myth post. This was just to good to be a real post lol.


----------



## whileilaydying (Jul 15, 2011)

just harvested my first set of chronic roots!!! cant wait to smoke the potent mother fuckers theres thc dripping out of them!!!!


hahahahah what a retard.


----------



## whileilaydying (Jul 15, 2011)

the funniest thing is, even after 40 pgs of people telling him hes an idiot for saying that, hes still defending it like it was a valid statement.! 

forget growing weed man, i think your skills lie in the meth plant growing buisness bro.


----------

